# Estee Lauder



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 18, 2012)

Is there a general Estee Lauder Thread?  There needs to be.  They have been coming out with some really interesting collections and products lately.

  	I just found these 2 posts on British Beauty Blogger.  EL is coming out with paint pots in January according to this blogger.  Let's see if they work like the Mac ones.  

  	http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/11/estee-lauder-pure-color-stay-on-shadow.html

  	http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/11/estee-lauder-stay-on-shadow-paints.html

  	Edit - I found these pics from another Blogger from the UK.

  	http://www.reallyree.com/2012/11/estee-lauder-pure-colour-stay-on-shadow.html#more


----------



## katred (Nov 18, 2012)

There is now! I think that the only previous ones had been for specific collections, but there's no reason there shouldn't be a general thread like there is for other brands.


----------



## MarieMary (Dec 9, 2012)

Estée Lauder Pretty Naughty Spring 2013 collection:

http://time4beauty.biz/10946-estee-lauder-spring-2013-makeup-collection-pretty-naughty/


----------



## katred (Dec 9, 2012)

That cheek colour is calling to me...


----------



## mac_aiken (Dec 10, 2012)

katred said:


> That cheek colour is calling to me...


  	Me too. Especially in that formulation.


----------



## VampyCouture (Dec 10, 2012)

Those look amazing!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Dec 10, 2012)

MarieMary said:


> Estée Lauder Pretty Naughty Spring 2013 collection:
> 
> http://time4beauty.biz/10946-estee-lauder-spring-2013-makeup-collection-pretty-naughty/


  	Yes the French blog mention this collection and the macarons nail polishes, well it's pretty but I'll skip on these I think. I prefer the M.A.C palette ( cream eye shadows, pastel ) even if the Estee Lauder collections are lovely too.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 12, 2012)

The blush is gorgeous!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 29, 2012)

The new paint pots are on the Neiman Marcus site. They look smaller than Mac but I will probably buy one.


----------



## Shypo (Dec 29, 2012)

I am SO getting that blush!!!  And yes, I saw the new paint pots on the NM site - tempted to get a couple.  I wish I could see them in person.

  	I read somewhere that the spring collection is going to be EL site-exclusive.  What's up with THAT?  I've started stalking......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





....it's supposed to be out in January, but I wish they'd narrow it down some!


----------



## erin00312 (Dec 29, 2012)

lord and taylor has a great gift set with a lilly pulitzer bag!


----------



## mac_aiken (Dec 30, 2012)

erin00312 said:


> lord and taylor has a great gift set with a lilly pulitzer bag!


  	I saw this. I read an article that says there will be a total of (I think) 8 and each retailer will have a different design. I want to pull the trigger on this so bad but I am waiting for the new paint pots and that gorgeous gelee blush to arrive first.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 1, 2013)

I picked up 3 Stay-on Paint eyeshadows today.  I really want 4 more.  They look smaller than the Mac Paint Pots but I'm hoping they perform just as well if not better since they are more expensive.  I bought the green one, a pewter color and one that was burgundyish.  But now that I'm looking at it, the burgundy one looks kind of coppery.  I have to check again online to make sure they gave me the right one.  The colors were really nice though.  It will be hard not to get all of them.  I think that purple one will be very popular as well. Oh and I found these at Macy's.  They told me they had just come in yesterday.  I'm figuring they will be at all counters soon.  

  	I also saw some light colors in the nail polish, they were not in a special display so I can't be positive it they are new.  I did see a light grassy green, a light pink, light coral and a light turquoise which I remember seeing in promo images.


----------



## Shypo (Jan 1, 2013)

Anxious to hear how you like these!  I want to try them too.... Although I have to say that I love the old EL cream shadows, and the Maybelline version I love (Bad to the Bronze is my go-to for an easy everyday eye).


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 1, 2013)

Shypo said:


> Anxious to hear how you like these! I want to try them too.... Although I have to say that I love the old EL cream shadows, and the Maybelline version I love (Bad to the Bronze is my go-to for an easy everyday eye).


 
  	Okay. I will report back when I've tried them.


----------



## Shypo (Jan 7, 2013)

I got an email this morning that the new Pretty Naughty collection is now launched on the site - got my Tease blush and one of the sheer matte lippies......


----------



## mac_aiken (Jan 8, 2013)

Shypo said:


> I got an email this morning that the new Pretty Naughty collection is now launched on the site - got my Tease blush and one of the sheer matte lippies......


  	I ordered Tease as well by 2 day shipping. I should have it by Wednesday I think. I can't wait to get this. But if the Pretty Naughty collection is online only I wonder what EL counters are getting for their Spring collection?


----------



## Shypo (Jan 8, 2013)

Good point....I wonder if it's a 'staged' launch - they'll do it online first, and then send to counters?  I didn't have the 2-day ship option, only the offer for a deluxe sample size of 2 of their skin serums....bummer.....I would like to have got it sooner.  I ordered 2 of the blushes.


----------



## katred (Jan 10, 2013)

I picked up one of the new "cream" shadows today. Played it safe and got "Sinister", which close to black, but as the most breathtaking blue and plum and silver shimmer. The texture is interesting, a little like the Chanel Illusion d'Ombres, but a little creamier. It has that same, bouncy, spongy quality as the IdO's. I wanted to try one out before committing, but I might have to go back for the bright purple and the cobalt blue. 

  	Playing around with swatching, they are easy to apply sheerly, but can be built up to true-to-pan colour. They're very moist at first, but seem to set pretty well after a few seconds. We'll see how they fare on my lids. 

  	The counter I went to also still had the limited items from the Fall collection, so I ended up picking up both lipsticks. I'd been thinking about them forever and EL always seems to have such an underrated lipstick formula. Now I really have to stop spending. Until next week.


----------



## MACina (Jan 11, 2013)

Sinister looks sooooooooooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I just found these swatches on _vampyvarnish.com_:

http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/01...der-shadow-paints-spring-2013-swatches-review


  	Sinister and Neon Fuchsia are my faves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Thank you for sharing your thoughts on these, katred 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






katred said:


> I picked up one of the new "cream" shadows today. Played it safe and got *"Sinister"*, which close to black, but as the most breathtaking blue and plum and silver shimmer. The texture is interesting, a little like the Chanel Illusion d'Ombres, but a little creamier. It has that same, bouncy, spongy quality as the IdO's. I wanted to try one out before committing, but I might have to go back for the bright purple and the cobalt blue.
> 
> Playing around with swatching, they are easy to apply sheerly, but can be built up to true-to-pan colour. They're very moist at first, but seem to set pretty well after a few seconds. We'll see how they fare on my lids.
> 
> The counter I went to also still had the limited items from the Fall collection, so I ended up picking up both lipsticks. I'd been thinking about them forever and EL always seems to have such an underrated lipstick formula. Now I really have to stop spending. Until next week.


----------



## Shypo (Jan 11, 2013)

^^  Oh wow - gorgeous!!  I have to put Sinister on my list!  I have Halo and it is a really nice 'under shadow' base, as VampyVarnish says......thanks for your thoughts Kate - glad you got the Fall lipcolors.....I giggled at your last comment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Also got my shipment yesterday - the blush is gorgeous.  Glad I backed it up as I'm sure it will sell out.  Perfect mid-tone pink - same formula as the Modern Mercury highlighter that everyone raved about.


----------



## katred (Jan 11, 2013)

I couldn't resist, so I'm wearing sinister today, despite the fact that I'm at the office. I used a smudge brush to apply it along my lash line and a little bit up, then used a pewter shade over most of my mobile lid. Made a perfect, appropriately subtle smoky eye and, after almost five hours, it hasn't budged or faded. I think to get this operating at full strength, your best applicator would be your fingers, but I'm not certain. I need to go back for the "fuchsia" (it's a royal purple) and the cobalt blue!


----------



## Shypo (Jan 12, 2013)

That sounds like a gorgeous look!  I must get Sinister......

  	I have to say that I am not that wow'd by the blush, unfortunately.  I'm not thrilled with the sponge applicator it comes with, and prefer to use a brush for these 'tri-brid' formulas....but that said, it just didn't do too much for me.  It ends up being too frosty or something.  I'm going to give it another go tomorrow to see how it does, but if I have the same experience, both of the ones I ordered are going back.

  	Has anyone who has received it had a different experience?

  	Too bad - I love the Modern Mercury highlighter.......


----------



## Haven (Jan 13, 2013)

Shypo said:


> That sounds like a gorgeous look!  I must get Sinister......
> 
> I have to say that I am not that wow'd by the blush, unfortunately.  I'm not thrilled with the sponge applicator it comes with, and prefer to use a brush for these 'tri-brid' formulas....but that said, it just didn't do too much for me.  It ends up being too frosty or something.  I'm going to give it another go tomorrow to see how it does, but if I have the same experience, both of the ones I ordered are going back.
> 
> ...


  	I ordered the blush after seeing swatches online.  I haven't gotten it yet though.  Must be transporting it by mule train over the Rockies or something.  When I get it then I will let you know what I think.


----------



## Shypo (Jan 13, 2013)

I tried it again today, and used a fluffier brush.  I like it well enough, but I was prepared to love it, so I'm a bit disappointed.  I have to be careful not to buff too high - it gets to close to my smile lines between my eye and cheek and really accentuates them. 

  	So I'm on the fence about sending these back - I will probably end up doing so.  I have so many other blushes that I LOVE that I don't need to have forked over $80 on something I don't.  I think I've learned a lesson about this new formula - best left to my eyes.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 13, 2013)

Shypo said:


> I tried it again today, and used a fluffier brush.  I like it well enough, but I was prepared to love it, so I'm a bit disappointed.  I have to be careful not to buff too high - it gets to close to my smile lines between my eye and cheek and really accentuates them.
> 
> So I'm on the fence about sending these back - I will probably end up doing so.  I have so many other blushes that I LOVE that I don't need to have forked over $80 on something I don't.  I think I've learned a lesson about this new formula - best left to my eyes.


  	Shypo - I'm so sorry you didn't love the blush.  I'm on the fence about it.  It looks really nice but it may be too cool toned for me.  I don't know if frost would necessarily bother me though.  I may still try it.  I definitely want that nail polish though.  I'm curious about the lip pens too.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 13, 2013)

Shypo said:


> I tried it again today, and used a fluffier brush.  I like it well enough, but I was prepared to love it, so I'm a bit disappointed.  I have to be careful not to buff too high - it gets to close to my smile lines between my eye and cheek and really accentuates them.
> 
> So I'm on the fence about sending these back - I will probably end up doing so.  I have so many other blushes that I LOVE that I don't need to have forked over $80 on something I don't.  I think I've learned a lesson about this new formula - best left to my eyes.


  	Sorry the blush doesn't work. I can only use Modern Mercury lightly too as a highlight. Otherwise it gets in my smile lines below my eyes too. Is it a colour you can use as an eyeshadow? If it doesn't work I think it is a good idea to send it back. Too many blushes in our stash already!


----------



## Haven (Jan 19, 2013)

I have been playing with the blush for a few days, and I am not overly impressed.  I don't find it too frosty, and it is nice enough.  I just don't know if it is worth keeping.  It is rather generic looking when applied.


----------



## Shypo (Jan 19, 2013)

^^  I'm really surprised at all the raves......I read Best Things in Beauty's assessment this morning - she is older than I am and gushing over it.  I have to believe it would look the same on her as it does me......but then again, maybe she only put it on her arm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	I'm on the fence about keeping mine as well - I'm going to try it a few more times before I decide.


----------



## mac_aiken (Jan 27, 2013)

Shypo said:


> ^^  I'm really surprised at all the raves......I read Best Things in Beauty's assessment this morning - she is older than I am and gushing over it.  I have to believe it would look the same on her as it does me......but then again, maybe she only put it on her arm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I am so sorry to hear that you didn't like it. I love it. I don't use the sponge applicator just a fan brush. It gives my uber pale skin a just in from a winter walk look. I was worried because I have rosacea and don't usually wear pink on my cheeks. At 47 I was worried about it settling in lines but no issues with that.


----------



## katred (Jan 28, 2013)

So today I tried wearing Sinister with Nars Marie Galante layered over it. It seemed like a great idea, but unfortunately the textures of the 2 shadows just did not get along. Layering something sparkly over Sinister unfortunately seems to make the different sparkles get balled up.   I might be being picky here. Seen from most angles, it looks ok, but up close, it's a bit scary.


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 21, 2013)

http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/02/...ss-collection-official-info-promo-photos.html


  	Here is the Estee Lauder Summer 2013 collection.

  	It looks really pretty !


  	SOURCE : CHIC PROFILE


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 23, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/02/...ss-collection-official-info-promo-photos.html
> 
> 
> Here is the Estee Lauder Summer 2013 collection.
> ...


 
  	Ooh Thanks for posting.  It does look very nice.  I like the quad, the highlighter and the duo liquid liner.  I wish I could see the color of the duo liner though.


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm getting that palette! I have the one from last year and it's gorgeous! Can't wait for this one!


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 23, 2013)

http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/...-gelee-powder-eyeshadow-palette-in-batik-sun/

  	Here is a close-up ! It looks really pretty !

  	SOURCE : MAKEUPANDBEAUTYBLOG


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 23, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/...-gelee-powder-eyeshadow-palette-in-batik-sun/
> 
> Here is a close-up ! It looks really pretty !
> 
> SOURCE : MAKEUPANDBEAUTYBLOG


----------



## katred (Feb 23, 2013)

This collection is one of those where I don't think that the colours would work terribly well on me, but I can just sit back and admire how lovely it is and enable others. That shadow palette will look unbelievably beautiful on any ladies with an olive or golden tone to their skin.


----------



## mac_aiken (Feb 24, 2013)

I am so excited about this years Bronze Goddess collection. I will definitely get the eyeshadow palette, highlighter and eyeliner duo. With a March release date this should be popping up soon.


----------



## duku (Mar 1, 2013)

MUBB posted about this collection yesterday. The highlighter looks gorgeous! http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/nails/the-new-estee-lauders-bronze-goddess-summer-2013-collection/  Found a review of the illuminator!  http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/estee-lauder-pure-color-illuminating.html


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 2, 2013)

I just found some swatches too!  Vampy Varnish link below:

  	http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/03/estee-lauder-bronze-goddess-summer-2013-swatches-review#more-37697


----------



## tats (Mar 3, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I just found some swatches too!  Vampy Varnish link below:
> 
> http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/03/estee-lauder-bronze-goddess-summer-2013-swatches-review#more-37697


	wow I'm kind of liking the eyeshadow pallete.. I'm not the person for blue colours normally but I'm liking this teal  I might actually buy it.. ahh I want a holiday when I look at it lol


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Mar 3, 2013)

I finally found an Estée Lauder thread hiding in here. Anyone excited about the little Mad Men collection that just came out? Or any of the Lilly Pulitzer GWPs?


----------



## theprettycrush (Mar 4, 2013)

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]





MaitaiFluff said:


> I finally found an Estée Lauder thread hiding in here. Anyone excited about the little Mad Men collection that just came out? Or any of the Lilly Pulitzer GWPs?


  I saw the Mad Men collection today at Nordstrom and it's really nice.  The boxes the items come in are nicer than last year (more like keepsakes than disposable), and the products are great.  I got the blush (powder this time), lipstick and nail polish.  The lipstick is my favorite, the color is a gorgeous rosy pink.    Bestthingsinbeauty reviewed two of the items on her blog already if you want to see swatches.


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Mar 5, 2013)

theprettycrush said:


> [VIDEO][/VIDEO] I saw the Mad Men collection today at Nordstrom and it's really nice.  The boxes the items come in are nicer than last year (more like keepsakes than disposable), and the products are great.  I got the blush (powder this time), lipstick and nail polish.  The lipstick is my favorite, the color is a gorgeous rosy pink.    Bestthingsinbeauty reviewed two of the items on her blog already if you want to see swatches.


  Thanks! I just checked out her two posts on the collection. They make me excited that I ordered both, and the nail polish as well. I agree, this year the packaging looks more special than the last Mad Men collection. They'll be here on Monday. I can't wait to play with 'em.


----------



## Shypo (Mar 5, 2013)

I love the lipstick color too - can't wait to receive it.  I ordered all 3 pieces - I'm such a Mad Men freak but missed out on last year's collection.  I'm glad this year's blush is a powder (my preference).

  	I also ordered the highlighter and shadow palette - between the EL highlighter and the one from Dior's Champagne collection (NM exclusive), I wonder if either is similar to Cruel Gardenia?  I think CG is maybe a bit pinker in tone, but they're all so 'light', I wonder if there's a difference?


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 10, 2013)

Here is some news about the Estee Lauder Fall collection even if yes spring is here !
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/03/estee-lauder-fall-2013-makeup-collection-new-info-photos.html


  	SOURCE : CHIC PROFILE


----------



## mac_aiken (Mar 10, 2013)

I went crazy with the summer collection yesterday. I hate summer collections normally but this one is so pretty. I bought the eyeshadow palette, the highlighter plus backup, the new Bronze Goddess bronzer in Light, the fuschia lipstick and Bronze Goddess perfume. I wanted the eyeliner but none of the 3 stores I went to had received it yet. 

  	Heatwave (the highlighter) is gorgeous. Last years illuminator gelee was too dark for my pale complexion. This one is perfect. Got rid of my Whisper of Gilt because I love this even more. The lipsticks are to die for and I will go back for the coral one. Skipping the glosses. They are way to sheer and I don't really wear gloss in the summer.

  	I passed on the Mad Men Collection. Just not worth the prices for colors I could dupe at the drugstore.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 10, 2013)

mac_aiken said:


> I went crazy with the summer collection yesterday. I hate summer collections normally but this one is so pretty. I bought the eyeshadow palette, the highlighter plus backup, the new Bronze Goddess bronzer in Light, the fuschia lipstick and Bronze Goddess perfume. I wanted the eyeliner but none of the 3 stores I went to had received it yet.
> 
> Heatwave (the highlighter) is gorgeous. Last years illuminator gelee was too dark for my pale complexion. This one is perfect. Got rid of my Whisper of Gilt because I love this even more. The lipsticks are to die for and I will go back for the coral one. Skipping the glosses. They are way to sheer and I don't really wear gloss in the summer.
> 
> I passed on the Mad Men Collection. Just not worth the prices for colors I could dupe at the drugstore.


  	I was tempted to run out today and pick up the collection but I decided to wait a bit.  I haven't seen the eyeliner on any of the sites yet.  I wonder what is the hold up.  I want the palette and highlighter and eyeliner.  I hadn't considered the lipsticks but I will check them out.


----------



## VampyCouture (Mar 10, 2013)

Bought the palette the day it was released and I absolutely love it. Already did two looks with it and it's amazing. I'm not even a fan of bright colors, but that teal is gorgeous. I like this year's palette better than last year's when I did a side by side comparison. The palette is all I picked up. I have more highlighters than I can count, but would have loved to get Heatwave.


----------



## iATEaSEAmonster (Mar 10, 2013)

I like Estee Lauder lipsticks, so I might check out the summer collection for those. Perhaps I might get the gold highlighter too, but I'm not feeling a lot of the products. :/


----------



## theprettycrush (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm hoping to swatch Heatwave tomorrow so I can compare it to MAC Whisper of Gilt and Dior's new highlighter.  I also want to see the eyeliner, I wonder what the hold up is.    Thanks MaitaiFluff for mentioning the Lily Pulitzer GWP, I'm hoping to grab it at Macy's tomorrow with my purchase!


----------



## 860CTBeauty (Mar 13, 2013)

I bought both of the lipsticks from this collection and I love them. Two totally different colors that will look great in the Spring/Summer...heck even NOW! You ladies are making me want to go back for the palette!


----------



## theprettycrush (Mar 13, 2013)

860CTBeauty said:


> I bought both of the lipsticks from this collection and I love them. Two totally different colors that will look great in the Spring/Summer...heck even NOW! You ladies are making me want to go back for the palette!


  I swatched the lipsticks today and thought they were great too.  I passed on the coral one since I have so many corals, but I picked up the fuchsia one even though I had no intention of buying any lipsticks!    I also loved the highlighter, it is gorgeous.  I was surprised to like the roller ball lipgloss as well, it feels nice on the skin and the smell is yummy.  The coral one has more color than the pink one so I got the coral.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 14, 2013)

I picked up the highlighter, palette and Hot spell nail polish and 2 lipsticks from another collection.  They did not have the eyeliner duo yet nor the lipglosses.  I got the Lily Pullitzer GWP that is available from Macy's too.  Really cute floral makeup bag with floral pattern empty travel bottles.  Really cute.  GWP also included a choice of lipsticks and some skin care.  I spent enough to get the 2nd GWP which was an eyeshadow palette in a floral case.

  	I still want the eyeliner.  Has anyone picked this up?  It doesn't seem to be available anywhere.  I'm wondering if there were production issues.


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Mar 14, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I picked up the highlighter, palette and Hot spell nail polish and 2 lipsticks from another collection.  They did not have the eyeliner duo yet nor the lipglosses.  I got the Lily Pullitzer GWP that is available from Macy's too.  Really cute floral makeup bag with floral pattern empty travel bottles.  Really cute.  GWP also included a choice of lipsticks and some skin care.  I spent enough to get the 2nd GWP which was an eyeshadow palette in a floral case.  I still want the eyeliner.  Has anyone picked this up?  It doesn't seem to be available anywhere.  I'm wondering if there were production issues.


  I didn't know there was a second GWP for spending even more? I could have easily done that. I most have not noticed it when shopping online.   I work at Neiman's and we don't have the liner either. I'm guessing production issues. Hopefully we get it soon. There will be more Lilly Pulitzer GWPs to collect for my mum (drawn out Mother's Day gift) so I can pick that up then.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 15, 2013)

Mad Men collection is not doing it for me even though I'm a huge fan of the show. The summer collection is looking to die for though.....and I hate summer and most summer collections usually.

  	My fave EL products are their kohl liners, they're ah-mazing! I wear Blackened Cocoa and Blackened Plum all the time. They're creamy, pigmented, smudgeable and long lasting.


----------



## duku (Mar 15, 2013)

I like the Mad Men stuff and I LOVE the show, but it's just too expensive and dupeable for what it is.


----------



## mimilerio (Mar 15, 2013)

i love EL but i typically wait until their stuff hit ccos and purchase from there. the discount helps! =D


----------



## Zazzle (Mar 15, 2013)

I purchased Heat Wave and the Batik Sun palette. I feel like I waited ages for them to be released! The duo liner was also not available here. Does anyone know how Heat Wave compares to Whisper of Gilt EDSF?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 17, 2013)

The beauty look book has a comparison. http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2013/03/estee-lauder-heat-wave-illuminating.html  Btw I went to Saks today and they didn't have the duo liquid liner either.


----------



## theprettycrush (Mar 21, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> The beauty look book has a comparison. http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2013/03/estee-lauder-heat-wave-illuminating.html  Btw I went to Saks today and they didn't have the duo liquid liner either.


  I can't find the eyeliner anywhere either.  The Macy's I went to had a tester and this is actually the first liquid liner I want to purchase and I can't.  So annoying!


----------



## iATEaSEAmonster (Mar 21, 2013)

http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/03/...lo-shots-collection-official-info-photos.html

  	These Pure Color Cello Shots look really appealing. Seems as though Estee Lauder is finally hopping on the glossy tinted balm bandwagon.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 21, 2013)

theprettycrush said:


> I can't find the eyeliner anywhere either. The Macy's I went to had a tester and this is actually the first liquid liner I want to purchase and I can't. So annoying!


  	I just found it on Nordstrom's site so maybe it's hitting stores now.


----------



## mac_aiken (Mar 22, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I just found it on Nordstrom's site so maybe it's hitting stores now.


  	It is backordered until 4/12. My guess is there were production problems and all counters should have it by then.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 23, 2013)

mac_aiken said:


> It is backordered until 4/12. My guess is there were production problems and all counters should have it by then.


  	I just noticed that. Thanks.  I'm starting to lose interest in it.  I did buy a bronze and gold artliner from Lancome last summer and I'm thinking this one is not that much different.  I may just pass.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 28, 2013)

I've worn Batik Sun 2 days in a row now. I really like it.  I still haven't worked in the turquoise yet.  I'm still considering that online exclusive quint too.  I just don't know if I can pull of those colors.


----------



## katred (Mar 31, 2013)

Anyone tried out either of the bright lipsticks yet? I'm kinda crushing on the orange one...


----------



## iATEaSEAmonster (Mar 31, 2013)

katred said:


> Anyone tried out either of the bright lipsticks yet? I'm kinda crushing on the orange one...


  	I hope Sonic Crush isn't too similar to a certain Ablaze from the Fashion Sets.


----------



## katred (Mar 31, 2013)

iATEaSEAmonster said:


> I hope Sonic Crush isn't too similar to a certain Ablaze from the Fashion Sets.


  	What I was thinking. I'd wanted Ablaze, but now it seems that it looks almost exactly like Toxic Tale, which I have already. I'm hoping Sonic Crush will be a little different.


----------



## iATEaSEAmonster (Mar 31, 2013)

katred said:


> What I was thinking. I'd wanted Ablaze, but now it seems that it looks almost exactly like Toxic Tale, which I have already. I'm hoping Sonic Crush will be a little different.


  	I already looked at different swatches of the two different lipsticks, and I think that Sonic Crush looks a little redder and Ablaze a little oranger. However, that might just be the lighting. I'm still skeptical that it'll be worth it to get both. Meaning I'll have to swatch them side-by-side to really see.
  	However, it appears the Fuchsia lipstick from the bronze goddess collection doesn't look anything like Embrace or Heroine, so that I'll definitely get.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 1, 2013)

Just got a catalog/circular from Bloomies.  It seems they have a Lily Pulitzer GWP with a $45 purchase.  It is a different floral print than the Macy's one.  I think I like the Macy's print better but I think I like the Bloomies shades better. The whole circular covers 4/3 to 4/7 but the Estee Lauder GWP may be longer than that.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 14, 2013)

Bumping this thread.

  	I just went to the CCO and they had tons of EL as they usually do but I've been thinking maybe I really should not buy stuff at the department stores any more or not as much.  Quite a few things I own were there.  Shimmering Sands highlighter, liquid bronzer, lots of the gelee shadows, and blushes that I thought were exclusive to Macy's for their Brazil collection.  I also saw Peach Nuance at 2 different CCOs.  I think this was the one that was exclusive to Europe or the UK at least.  I think it was a Ripe Peach dupe or maybe it even came before Ripe Peach, I don't know.  They also had Aerin stuff.  About a month ago, I found a lipstick there that I tried at Macy's and the SA said it was sold out.  I checked every store and website but no go and there it was.

  	I'm also wondering about the fall line.  I know there are some trio shadows and I don't know if I really want anything but the Nordstrom GWP offered now looks really good.  I meant to check it out when I went to Nordstrom today but I forgot.  It has a trio eyeshadow in it but I don't know if it is the same as one from the fall collection.  Anyone see these in person?  I'm also wondering if it good for the whole sale or not.  I wish the fall stuff was out now so I could decide whether to get it or not.  Come to think of it, I think the fall collection came out pretty close if not after the sale last year.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 14, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Bumping this thread.  I just went to the CCO and they had tons of EL as they usually do but I've been thinking maybe I really should not buy stuff at the department stores any more or not as much.  Quite a few things I own were there.  Shimmering Sands highlighter, liquid bronzer, lots of the gelee shadows, and blushes that I thought were exclusive to Macy's for their Brazil collection.  I also saw Peach Nuance at 2 different CCOs.  I think this was the one that was exclusive to Europe or the UK at least.  I think it was a Ripe Peach dupe or maybe it even came before Ripe Peach, I don't know.  They also had Aerin stuff.  About a month ago, I found a lipstick there that I tried at Macy's and the SA said it was sold out.  I checked every store and website but no go and there it was.  I'm also wondering about the fall line.  I know there are some trio shadows and I don't know if I really want anything but the Nordstrom GWP offered now looks really good.  I meant to check it out when I went to Nordstrom today but I forgot.  It has a trio eyeshadow in it but I don't know if it is the same as one from the fall collection.  Anyone see these in person?  I'm also wondering if it good for the whole sale or not.  I wish the fall stuff was out now so I could decide whether to get it or not.  Come to think of it, I think the fall collection came out pretty close if not after the sale last year.


o yes the cco store and Estée Lauder that blush fearless is one of my favorites from the Macy's exclusively I also found my pn at cco I love the cco and Estée Lauder


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Aug 27, 2013)

I was googling and found these pics from the Tory Burch website of the upcoming collection with Estée Lauder.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











  Credit to toryburch.com


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 27, 2013)

MaitaiFluff said:


> Credit to toryburch.com


  	Ooh this looks really nice.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 6, 2014)

Did anyone haul from the Fall collection yet? It's not out over here yet, but I have my eyes on the Discreet Pure Colour Envy lippie. I'd love to see swatches of it.


----------



## beauxgoris (Dec 30, 2014)

Sad that they haven't has as many limited edition or season items as they did a few years ago. I guess Bronze Goddess will be coming out in Feb. or March.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 19, 2015)

Bumping this up for [@]LavenderPearl[/@], since she was looking for the thread.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 27, 2015)

Posting these here Swatches from Samlauderderby on IG Matte Lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Lip Potions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lip Potion Colours from left to right:- 110 Naked Ambition  120 Extreme Nude  130 Bitter Sweet  210 Not So Innocent  220 Pierced Petal  230 Wicked Sweet 240 Naughty Naive  250 Quiet Riot  310 Fierce Beauty  320 Cold Fire  330 Lethal Red  340 Strange Bloom  410 Vague Obsession  420 Fragile Ego  430 True Liar  440 Savage Garden


----------



## montREALady (Oct 1, 2015)

Anyone try this? If so, how do you like it?

  [h=1]Estée LauderDouble Wear Makeup To Go[/h]


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 16, 2015)

subscribing


----------



## maeonsaturday (Oct 19, 2015)

Has anyone had their EL lippie turn bad? Mine smells horrible. Such a shame, a pretty color too and rarely used.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 16, 2016)

*Bumpity Bump! 

The Estee Edit! Yay or Nay?  Personally I am not a fan of the Kardashian/Jenners!
*



*On a different note, I'm testing out the Double Wear foundation for the first time today. Still on the hunt for a HG foundation! *


----------



## kittycalico (Mar 16, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *
> 
> The Estee Edit! Yay or Nay?  Personally I am not a fan of the Kardashian/Jenners!
> *
> View attachment 52911



My girl friend ordered the eyshadow palette as soon as it was available - she was incredibly disappointed, said the pigmentation was tremendously lacking.. showed me her swatches, some shades were barely noticeable.  She returned it.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 1, 2016)

*The result of my recent foundation trial! Samples of Lancome Teinte Idole Ultra, Clinique Beyond Perfecting and Estee Lauder Double Wear were tested. Ultimately I went with the Double Wear. Full coverage, long wearing, transfer resistant and remained fresh all day, with me only having to minimally blot during what is typically 12- 13 hours of wear. So long wearing I could just refresh everything else and go out for drinks **&* *dinner **in the evening, adding another 2-3 hours of wear.  Love it! 

Still searching for my HG (I am planning go back & get another sample of the Lancome in hopes we can find a match) but this is a great work day foundation!*


----------



## Antigone (Apr 1, 2016)

Saw on Youtube that they have a cushion foundation.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 1, 2016)

*Victoria Beckham X Estee Lauder*
(reallyree)




*Yes! It does suspiciously look exactly like TF packaging! Shame shame! 
But I am loving the Chilean Sunset! **#buyallthereds #teamred #datenight *


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 1, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Victoria Beckham X Estee Lauder*
> (reallyree)
> View attachment 56167
> View attachment 56168
> ...


Victoria Beckham Estee Lauder Review & Swatches

You really see the connections between EL /TF / Tilbury etc in the packaging.

Do we have a separate thread for it?


----------



## TraceyMc (Sep 13, 2016)

I nabbed the Modern Mercury highlighter off Estee website this morning , they had everything in stock @ 8am , Selfrdges had everything except the highlighter and the red lippie . I thought the eye palette at €84 too much as well as €48 for a single shadow !!! Anyone get anything ?


----------



## eepeepburrah (Sep 13, 2016)

Victoria Beckham collab is up on the EL site!


----------



## eepeepburrah (Sep 13, 2016)

I grabbed the highlighter and the ES palette. Cringed inside at the prices, but worth it. Plus I got a ton of freebies through the EL site.


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2016)

I spotted on ebay this morning that someone has the Victoria Beckham Modern Mercury up for £85 plus postage!

Just ordered mine from the EL site, though, expensive though it is, as I missed out on Modern Mercury when it came out before and I've only seen it at silly prices on ebay since.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 13, 2016)

Debating Charred Emerald... $45...

Instagram


----------



## boschicka (Sep 13, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Debating Charred Emerald... $45...
> 
> Instagram



The palette looks like an easy skip.  I got Bitter Clove and Charred Emerald, but now I'm wondering why.  Like I don't have enough jewel-toned greens and metallic browns?!?


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 13, 2016)

boschicka said:


> The palette looks like an easy skip.  I got Bitter Clove and Charred Emerald, but now I'm wondering why.  Like I don't have enough jewel-toned greens and metallic browns?!?



Ain't that the truth?
Getting BC was a knee jerk reaction lol I had to curb the urge

Pixiwoo's swatch of CE was gorgeous.
The bronzer and highlighter look great


----------



## boschicka (Sep 14, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Ain't that the truth?
> Getting BC was a knee jerk reaction lol I had to curb the urge
> 
> Pixiwoo's swatch of CE was gorgeous.
> The bronzer and highlighter look great



I just really like overpaying for makeup, apparently.  

I didn't see the Pixiwoo swatches, so I'm excited to hear that!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 14, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I just really like overpaying for makeup, apparently.
> 
> 
> I didn't see the Pixiwoo swatches, so I'm excited to hear that!




Eh, as long as you are able and like what you get lol

It was tempting but I ultimately skipped!

Victoria Beckham for Estee Lauder | Pixiwoo.com


----------



## boschicka (Sep 14, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Eh, as long as you are able and like what you get lol
> 
> It was tempting but I ultimately skipped!
> 
> Victoria Beckham for Estee Lauder | Pixiwoo.com



Ha, true, but things are getting a little absurd. $45 for a single shadow that's not all that unique and I don't even care about Victoria Beckham. I need to rethink my life strategy.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 14, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Ha, true, but things are getting a little absurd. $45 for a single shadow that's not all that unique and I don't even care about Victoria Beckham. I need to rethink my life strategy.



I hear you!

The first step is admitting it lol


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 14, 2016)

*Truth is I was lusting after the Chilean Sunset lipstick * *Coz....you know #teambuyallthered...
*

*
Until I saw the $45 price tag! **Uh...no!*


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 15, 2016)

_*sweating*_

SHEESH I had to open multiple sites to make my purchases happen! EL was selling out as I was adding things to my cart. Got gloss and lip pencil from them, Lipstick from BG, clove, myrhh, bronzer and highlighter from Selfridges.

Truth is, these colors (boring as they might be) are RIGHT up my alley. I love the idea of brights and unusual shades but the truth is they end up going to waste. All of my clients are of a certain age and like to look polished and camera ready. Plus I wear that stuff myself daily so it's a win/win.

Now I'm sitting down. That wore me the hell out.


----------



## eepeepburrah (Sep 17, 2016)

Has anyone that ordered from the US Estee Lauder site had their order ship yet? Mine still says processing...


----------



## boschicka (Sep 18, 2016)

eepeepburrah said:


> Has anyone that ordered from the US Estee Lauder site had their order ship yet? Mine still says processing...



No.  I received an email from them saying due to extraordinary demand, they are experiencing delays in processing orders and that if for any reason my order cannot be processed, they will notify me asap.  Not cool.


----------



## eepeepburrah (Sep 18, 2016)

I got that email too. Really unfortunate that they are dropping the ball with this. I ordered my stuff 5 days ago and they haven't even shipped it yet? And if I get an email saying my order cannot be fulfilled I will lose it on someone.


----------



## rockin (Sep 18, 2016)

The ebay sellers seem to have caught on to this one. They are all listing the Beckham Modern Mercury for £70 or more (it's £48 on Estée Lauder's website) and one even has it listed for £99 plus postage!

Luckily I managed to get mine from EL.  I bought it because it was Modern Mercury, not because it was Posh Spice - I can't stand the woman or her husband.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 18, 2016)

eepeepburrah said:


> I got that email too. Really unfortunate that they are dropping the ball with this. I ordered my stuff 5 days ago and they haven't even shipped it yet? And if I get an email saying my order cannot be fulfilled I will lose it on someone.



I fully agree!


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 18, 2016)

rockin said:


> The ebay sellers seem to have caught on to this one. They are all listing the Beckham Modern Mercury for £70 or more (it's £48 on Estée Lauder's website) and one even has it listed for £99 plus postage!
> 
> Luckily I managed to get mine from EL.  I bought it because it was Modern Mercury, not because it was Posh Spice - I can't stand the woman or her husband.


I ordered the highlighter the day before yesterday from Selfridges.It still seems to be in stock ! I'm expecting mine to be here tomorrow  I ordered it too because it was THIS highlighter !!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 18, 2016)

eepeepburrah said:


> Has anyone that ordered from the US Estee Lauder site had their order ship yet? Mine still says processing...





boschicka said:


> No.  I received an email from them saying due to extraordinary demand, they are experiencing delays in processing orders and that if for any reason my order cannot be processed, they will notify me asap.  Not cool.




I got the email about it. Days ago. Ugh.
It sucks!!




rockin said:


> The ebay sellers seem to have caught on to this one. They are all listing the Beckham Modern Mercury for £70 or more (it's £48 on Estée Lauder's website) and one even has it listed for £99 plus postage!
> 
> Luckily I managed to get mine from EL.  I bought it because it was Modern Mercury, not because it was Posh Spice - I can't stand the woman or her husband.




Ridiculous prices. Makeup is already pricey lol

Aw!
He was my favorite footballer in MUFC and I find her quite stylish but I know little else about them. Beside that they make cute kids lol


----------



## rockin (Sep 18, 2016)

Haviggi said:


> I ordered the highlighter the day before yesterday from Selfridges.It still seems to be in stock ! I'm expecting mine to be here tomorrow  I ordered it too because it was THIS highlighter !!!!




I ordered from the UK Estée Lauder site on Tuesday afternoon, and it arrived yesterday (Saturday).  I was surprised to find the highlighter, in its box, nestled in black tissue paper inside a bigger strong, black box with magnetic closure and a little pull tab to open it with.  It has VICTORIA BECKHAM ESTÉE LAUDER written in white on the top.  That's obviously part of the reason they charge so much.

The freebie samples were in a little silky draw-string bag.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 18, 2016)

Uh oh.  I ordered a few days after launch. I haven't gotten one those emails yet.  I hope everything is okay.  I don't mind waiting as long as I get my stuff.


----------



## TraceyMc (Sep 19, 2016)

Sponsored | Estee Lauder x Victoria Beckham Collection Photos & Swatches

T's swatches of the eye palette shadows are impressive , anyone got it yet ? Do you recommend it ?


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 19, 2016)

TraceyMc said:


> Sponsored | Estee Lauder x Victoria Beckham Collection Photos & Swatches
> 
> T's swatches of the eye palette shadows are impressive , anyone got it yet ? Do you recommend it ?



That bronzer looks lovely


----------



## boschicka (Sep 20, 2016)

My order shipped, but I only ordered the Emerald & Clove metallic shadows from EL. I ordered the highlighter from Bergdorf and that should arrive today. Temptalia's swatches of the palette look a lot nicer than others we've seen. Hmm?


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 20, 2016)

boschicka said:


> My order shipped, but I only ordered the Emerald & Clove metallic shadows from EL. I ordered the highlighter from Bergdorf and that should arrive today. Temptalia's swatches of the palette look a lot nicer than others we've seen. *Hmm?*




No, ma'am lol
And I made my own Charred Emerald with my black Gucci eyeshadow and TF Raw Jade lol

Eta: Got the shipping notice for Brazilian Nude yesterday


----------



## boschicka (Sep 20, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> No, ma'am lol
> And I made my own Charred Emerald with my black Gucci eyeshadow and TF Raw Jade lol
> 
> Eta: Got the shipping notice for Brazilian Nude yesterday



Ok, no palette!  

Phew, glad your item shipped too!


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 20, 2016)

Whewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww this collection is my JAM! I feel like they made this mess just for me. LOL. I LOVE IT. My shadows, bronzer, and highlighter arrived yesterday. Lipstick gets here today...? And the gloss and pencil are coming at some point. I love the packaging, I love the pigmentation and I love the quality of the products. Honestly, this is better than the Tom Ford offering for the season (both owned by Estee Lauder... hence similar packaging). Some thought went into this. Definitely more than the folks who came up with those Tom Ford Blooming powders. The highlighter is DENSE... and it is simply magic on my skin. And Bitter Clove is gorgeous (lighter and more multi-sparkly than Gucci Cocoa... but in the same brown family). My favorite is the black though. Nearly worth a backup. It's SO dense... even with shimmer. Totally gorgeous. Perfect as a liner (which is why I imagine they call it an 'ink'). I can't wait for my lippies!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 20, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Ok, no palette!
> 
> Phew, glad your item shipped too!



Yes, I nearly lost interest and cancelled

LOL Do you want the palette?


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 20, 2016)

Bitter Clove and Black Myrrh, Bronzer, Highlighter, and Charlotte Tilbury Very Victora Lipstick (because Brazilian Nude isn't here yet).


----------



## boschicka (Sep 20, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Yes, I nearly lost interest and cancelled
> 
> LOL Do you want the palette?



Noooooo?  I don't know anymore.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 20, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Noooooo?  I don't know anymore.



Lol 


..


----------



## TraceyMc (Sep 20, 2016)

Anyone have good swatches ? TIA


----------



## MissTania (Sep 20, 2016)

I will be getting Modern Mercury when it launches here shortly. Looking forward to it as I wasn't into highlighters back when it was released a few years ago.


----------



## TraceyMc (Sep 20, 2016)

Estee Lauder x Victoria Beckham Eye Palette Review, Photos, Swatches


Ohhh T gave the palette an A- , swatches look amazing but I'm still on the fence , I like all the colours even the green but that blue is throwing me and it's not the type of versatile palette you'd use loads , all the shadows have a shimmer to them , no matte , no crease blending type colour but I'm more impressed than I was the first time I saw it :/


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 20, 2016)

My EsteeLauder.com order arrived today.  I wasn't expecting it at all.  I'm pretty sure I checked yesterday and it still said processing.  No shipping notice either.  I haven't tried anything yet but I did get the lipsticks and I was quite surprised at how small the packaging was.  I saw these in store.  I didn't notice it at all.  I did hear rumblings about the amount of product and I just thought maybe it didn't swivel up as much as regular lipsticks.  No the lipstick cases look much smaller.  I haven't bought an Estee Lauder lipstick in ages but I know they were/are much bigger.  Don't like that.  They look bigger than TF mini lipsticks but not much.  I'm not one to compare grams and stuff though.  I relented on the nude because it looked nice on me and I did get a compliment on my lip color from the Tom Ford MA after my makeover when I stopped by to inquire about the Tom Ford brush set.  Then the orange was still available and I keep staring at the new orange dress I have out in my closet ready for wearing and thought I should get it.  Anyhoo.  If you are waiting for a package it just might turn up out of nowhere.  

I still have just been using the same stuff though.  For some reason all I wanted to wear this week was pink or purple clothes.  I been doing either pink or purple with Grey Amber to tie it all in.  I don't know what other color from this collection would work with pink or purple.  It did get me to pull out the pink Estee Lauder single I bought several months ago (Cheeky Pink) and finally use it.  I have been trying to put some color on my lower lash line. New to that so I put either a color along with the Grey Amber and loving Anastasia Moonchild in inner corner.  Going to try to wear some of the other colors tomorrow so I can play more with the collection.  Oh and I do like Modern Mercury though. I can see why so many people like it.

I kind of loved this collection too and have put in multiple orders.  Yikes.  I didn't expect that.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 20, 2016)

I got the shipping notice, but I didn't realize they were overnighting it essentially, so I was surprised to get my shadows today.  That was a good way to make up for the processing delay.  My highlighter arrived from BG today as well.  I need to swatch it in comparison to the previous modern mercury release.  I still have two of those.  So obviously I needed this new release as well.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 20, 2016)

There are so many pieces from this collection that's speaking to me. I think I will just get the palette. Burnished Sage, Black Nutmeg and Metal Saffron make it worth the spend.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 20, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Debating Charred Emerald... $45...
> 
> Instagram





boschicka said:


> The palette looks like an easy skip.  I got Bitter Clove and Charred Emerald, but now I'm wondering why.  Like I don't have enough jewel-toned greens and metallic browns?!?


Just got a peek at the IG swatches. Looks like I will be skipping the palette as well, Temptalia's swatches were so rich and saturated. That's what I was basing my choices on.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 20, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> Just got a peek at the IG swatches. Looks like I will be skipping the palette as well, Temptalia's swatches were so rich and saturated. That's what I was basing my choices on.



Which is shocking to me b/c T usually makes great shadows swatch like garbage!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 20, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Debating Charred Emerald... $45...
> 
> Instagram





boschicka said:


> Which is shocking to me b/c T usually makes great shadows swatch like garbage!




It doesn't even look like the same palette,


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 20, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> Just got a peek at the IG swatches. Looks like I will be skipping the palette as well, Temptalia's swatches were so rich and saturated. That's what I was basing my choices on.





DILLIGAF said:


> It doesn't even look like the same palette,



I'm definitely skipping


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 21, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> * I was quite surprised at how small the packaging was.*
> I kind of loved this collection too and have put in multiple orders.  Yikes.  I didn't expect that.



THIS.

It's .03 smaller than BITE which looks like a behemoth in comparison. The lipstick damn near looks like a sample. BUT I love the color (Brazilian Nude). It's more brown than it swatches on my arm (it pulls pink on my arm). It's gorgeous. But I'm glad I only got one because for $45 I want a standard size lipstick.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 21, 2016)

I completely slept on this one.  It does look beautiful though.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 21, 2016)

MissTania said:


> I will be getting Modern Mercury when it launches here shortly. Looking forward to it as I wasn't into highlighters back when it was released a few years ago.



YAYYYYYY! I picked up Modern Mercury! Hasn't arrived yet, but I'm psyched


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 22, 2016)

Well, I saw some pics on IG after ordering that made me think Brazilian Nude would be pink on me. 
Turns out, it showed up as the sort of tawny nude shade that got me into buying nude lipstick in the first place, after seeing a pic of Beyonce in a similar shade (who knows if she had one product or a mix of liner, etc on).
I started with Freckletone (huge disappointment), then Cherish, a Lancome lipstick, a Rimmel nude shade, Tilbury Hepburn Honey, etc with no luck and then this lol

Sorry for the rant lol
It was just unexpected


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 22, 2016)

Just a heads up in case anyone wasn't aware, the Pure Color Envy Matte lipsticks r everythinggggg! And they should be at $32 a pop lol... I bought  410 Shameless Violet, a gorgeous cool purple shade, 430 Extrovert, a deep eggplant purple and lastly 130 Desirous, a rich red-tinged brown! These r superrr creamy people!!! While these are more like satins to me, the slight sheen does wear down after some time to become more of a standard matte or demi-matte. Anyone else love these?


----------



## MissTania (Sep 22, 2016)

lipstickaddict said:


> YAYYYYYY! I picked up Modern Mercury! Hasn't arrived yet, but I'm psyched



Awesome. Highlighters are so addictive! Btw, did you hear Smashbox now have 120 lippies with matte and cream finishes?! I ordered 10.


----------



## eepeepburrah (Sep 25, 2016)

I just got my notice that my order shipped! I was super worried, because I had previously gotten an email that my order (eyeshadow palette and modern mercury) was on backorder. But it should be here tomorrow! I'm pretty excited because all the reviews I've seen so far are positive. Can't wait to play with it!


----------



## TraceyMc (Sep 26, 2016)

T's swatches of the eye singles , hers look great especially Bitter Clove but others on IG look patchy :/ 

Estee Lauder x Victoria Beckham Bitter Clove & Charred Emerald Eye Metals Reviews, Photos, Swatches


----------



## boschicka (Sep 26, 2016)

TraceyMc said:


> T's swatches of the eye singles , hers look great especially Bitter Clove but others on IG look patchy :/
> 
> Estee Lauder x Victoria Beckham Bitter Clove & Charred Emerald Eye Metals Reviews, Photos, Swatches



They both swatch just fine.  I've only worn Bitter Clove so far and it  applied without issue.  I have hooded eyes, wore a primer, and had no  creasing issues.  Bitter Clove is similar in texture to MUFE diamond shadows but does have more glitter/sparkle.  It looks fairly close to the Dior mono shadows that came out this fall.  It's a pretty shadow and if you don't own anything similar and want a $45 eyeshadow, then I say go for it.  If you already own all the makeup in the world as many of us do, ehhhhh, $45 for one eyeshadow...eehhh?



Top Row (L to R): EL Bitter Clove, Dior Monos in Fever, Fire and Reflection
Bottom Row (L to R): 2 Anastasia Titanium shadows, 1 Makeup Geek Foiled, and 2 of the new Tarte metal shadows


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 27, 2016)

*Sigh* I'm going to have to stay away for awhile. I want it all.   LOL   Was this only on Estee's site?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 1, 2016)

boschicka said:


> They both swatch just fine.  I've only worn Bitter Clove so far and it  applied without issue.  I have hooded eyes, wore a primer, and had no  creasing issues.  Bitter Clove is similar in texture to MUFE diamond shadows but does have more glitter/sparkle.  It looks fairly close to the Dior mono shadows that came out this fall.  It's a pretty shadow and if you don't own anything similar and want a $45 eyeshadow, then I say go for it.  If you already own all the makeup in the world as many of us do, ehhhhh, $45 for one eyeshadow...eehhh?
> 
> View attachment 56543
> 
> ...



Thank you!!  I just picked up Black Myrrh....I'm still so on the fence about these and the nude lippie.  MM was already SO so no bu for me it seems.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm hearing this line is coming to stores. Has anyone seen it at counters yet?  I want to get the pencil.  I'm wondering which stores will have it and when.


----------



## jennyap (Oct 5, 2016)

I've coveted Modern Mercury for quite some time, but somehow missed that it was part of this collection until today (catching up on T's reviews). I was astonished to find it still seems to be available on the EL site, so in went my order. 

I think this will be the most expensive item in my makeup stash, the only other thing I've got close to this price with is Guerlain Meteorites.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 5, 2016)

jennyap said:


> I've coveted Modern Mercury for quite some time, but somehow missed that it was part of this collection until today (catching up on T's reviews). I was astonished to find it still seems to be available on the EL site, so in went my order.
> 
> I think this will be the most expensive item in my makeup stash, the only other thing I've got close to this price with is Guerlain Meteorites.



It must have come back in stock. It has been out of stock for awhile.  Lucky you!  I think it is releasing at other retailers.  I just need to find out which ones as I have an item i'd like to purchase.  Oh wait you are UK. Did you buy from the UK site? I just returned an order unopened from Victoria Beckham site. I only saw contact info for UK but they sent me an email with a US number.  The rep I spoke to had an English accent so I don't know if I was put through to the UK or not.  I did notice the package came from US. I think upstate NY so who knows. But I think places are restocking.  I just wish they had been more foredooming about which retailers would have the collection and when. So far I love Modern Mercury. Thinking of backing up if I have the opportunity. I've been wearing it everyday.


----------



## LiliV (Oct 7, 2016)

I just ordered Black Myrrh from the Estee site.  The singles seem to be sold out everywhere else.  I wanted to get Bitter Clove as well and the Estee site said "Add to Bag" but every time I clicked it it wouldn't actually add, so I think it's sold out there too.  I'm still debating Brazilian Nude and the palette too lol


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 7, 2016)

LiliV said:


> I just ordered Black Myrrh from the Estee site.  The singles seem to be sold out everywhere else.  I wanted to get Bitter Clove as well and the Estee site said "Add to Bag" but every time I clicked it it wouldn't actually add, so I think it's sold out there too.  I'm still debating Brazilian Nude and the palette too lol



I'm fighting the urge for BN soooo bad.


----------



## Sabrunka (Oct 9, 2016)

I want to chime in about this collection! At first I had no interest in it, but as swatches came out and hype increased, I knew I had to have a few things.  Sadly I waited too long and most things I wanted sold out, however my good friend in England was able to grab me the highlighter, brazilian nude, and the matching lipliner and he sent them to me! I should be getting them by Wednesday (hopefully earlier).  I also went to my local saks and was surprised to see they had the collection as well, but also sold out lol.  I did however buy the black myrrh eyeshadow, and also tried to order the clove eyeshadow and blonde gold liquid shadow from another location. 

I REALLY REALLY REALLY hope I get the blonde gold, that one is amazing! I tried it in store and it's like a silver-gold duochrome explosion, it'll be gorgeous for the inner corner of the eye or a splash of glitter in the center of the lid.  I obviously I hope I get the bitter clove as well, but will understand if I can't get it since it showed that only 5 were left in the entire country (for Saks at least).

As for swatches, all I have right now is the black myrrh eyeshadow since I'm waiting on my other stuff! I'll post once I get more things .  Here is the eyeshadow in daylight, with ONE FINGER SWIPE on my arm! Look at that pigment! I fell in love!  The packaging is also top notch, I can see that a lot of the price is for the packaging as well.  It is sturdy, heavy and very luxurious.

View attachment 56859


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 9, 2016)

*Hmmmmph! Me thinks Estee is "duping!" us…see what I did there?! 
VB vs. Estee Edit Gritty & Glow Palettes now available at Sephora!

*
View attachment 56868
View attachment 56869


----------



## LiliV (Oct 10, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> I want to chime in about this collection! At first I had no interest in it, but as swatches came out and hype increased, I knew I had to have a few things.  Sadly I waited too long and most things I wanted sold out, however my good friend in England was able to grab me the highlighter, brazilian nude, and the matching lipliner and he sent them to me! I should be getting them by Wednesday (hopefully earlier).  I also went to my local saks and was surprised to see they had the collection as well, but also sold out lol.  I did however buy the black myrrh eyeshadow, and also tried to order the clove eyeshadow and blonde gold liquid shadow from another location.
> 
> I REALLY REALLY REALLY hope I get the blonde gold, that one is amazing! I tried it in store and it's like a silver-gold duochrome explosion, it'll be gorgeous for the inner corner of the eye or a splash of glitter in the center of the lid.  I obviously I hope I get the bitter clove as well, but will understand if I can't get it since it showed that only 5 were left in the entire country (for Saks at least).
> 
> ...



I feel like I slept on this collection too. I had my cousin's wedding to pay for when this launched and I have a trip coming up in less than a month so I just couldn't justify buying stuff even though I have been a HUGE Victoria fan since I was 7 lol. I ordered Black Myrrh which should be coming this week and I think I'm going to order the palette too (I'm not an Estee person so I want to try out Myrrh first) and I really want Bitter Clove and Blonde Gold!! Ugh. I knew this collection would sell out but I didn't know how long it would take


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 10, 2016)

LiliV said:


> I feel like I slept on this collection too. I had my cousin's wedding to pay for when this launched and I have a trip coming up in less than a month so I just couldn't justify buying stuff even though I have been a HUGE Victoria fan since I was 7 lol. I ordered Black Myrrh which should be coming this week and I think I'm going to order the palette too (I'm not an Estee person so I want to try out Myrrh first) and I really want Bitter Clove and Blonde Gold!! Ugh. *I knew this collection would sell out but I didn't know how long it would take*


*
I needed to correct this post. There are some things still available on the EL site this morning. I thought everything was there, but I had cached pages...*


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 10, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> I want to chime in about this collection! At first I had no interest in it, but as swatches came out and hype increased, I knew I had to have a few things.  Sadly I waited too long and most things I wanted sold out, however my good friend in England was able to grab me the highlighter, brazilian nude, and the matching lipliner and he sent them to me! I should be getting them by Wednesday (hopefully earlier).  I also went to my local saks and was surprised to see they had the collection as well, but also sold out lol.  I did however buy the black myrrh eyeshadow, and also tried to order the clove eyeshadow and blonde gold liquid shadow from another location.
> 
> I REALLY REALLY REALLY hope I get the blonde gold, that one is amazing! I tried it in store and it's like a silver-gold duochrome explosion, it'll be gorgeous for the inner corner of the eye or a splash of glitter in the center of the lid.  I obviously I hope I get the bitter clove as well, but will understand if I can't get it since it showed that only 5 were left in the entire country (for Saks at least).
> 
> ...



YES TO THAT SWATCH! This is why I had to get a backup. LOOK at that shadow! OMG. LOVE.


----------



## LiliV (Oct 10, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *
> I needed to correct this post. There are some things still available on the EL site this morning. I thought everything was there, but I had cached pages...*



I hope some of the websites restock! I just want Blonde Gold and Bitter Clove lol


----------



## LiliV (Oct 11, 2016)

For anyone looking, Bitter Clove is back in stock on Nordstrom. I just ordered mine! I didn't see anything else restocked, just that


----------



## boschicka (Oct 11, 2016)

LiliV said:


> For anyone looking, Bitter Clove is back in stock on Nordstrom. I just ordered mine! I didn't see anything else restocked, just that



Yay, glad you got it!  I'm in the minority in regards to the packaging.  I think it's a Frankenstein version of the Tom Ford packaging that it was mimicking.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 11, 2016)

You guys are killing me! Lol do they normally restock Estee LE Products?


----------



## LiliV (Oct 12, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> You guys are killing me! Lol do they normally restock Estee LE Products?



I've actually never purchased from Estée Lauder before, it just isn't a brand I'm interested in aside from Victoria lol. But I did see that on Net-A-Porter the items say "be back soon" or something hinting they will restock so here's hoping!


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 12, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Yay, glad you got it!  I'm in the minority in regards to the packaging. * I think it's a Frankenstein version of the Tom Ford packaging that it was mimicking.*



Since Estee Lauder owns Tom Ford Beauty, it's actually the original. LOL


----------



## LiliV (Oct 15, 2016)

Got my Black Myrrh and Bitter Clove. I love this packaging and can't wait to use these! 

View attachment 56983


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 16, 2016)

very pretty!


----------



## SRenee12 (Oct 18, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> You guys are killing me! Lol do they normally restock Estee LE Products?


 
Have you tried calling a neimans store? They might be able to track it down and ship to you! 
My store in Dallas had the line & I was able to order.

EDIT : the highlighter and shadows are available for pre-order on Saks.com.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 26, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## montREALady (Oct 31, 2016)

SRenee12 said:


> Have you tried calling a neimans store? They might be able to track it down and ship to you!
> My store in Dallas had the line & I was able to order.
> 
> EDIT : the highlighter and shadows are available for pre-order on Saks.com.


I placed my order for the highlighter on the 22nd and it said it would ship by the 27th. Still hasn't. Called Saks on Friday and the guy said he doesn't have anymore information. 

Anywho, I came in here because that Estee Edit shadow/highlighter palette combo looks great! Thinking about getting it...


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 31, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I placed my order for the highlighter on the 22nd and it said it would ship by the 27th. Still hasn't. Called Saks on Friday and the guy said he doesn't have anymore information.
> 
> *Anywho, I came in here because that Estee Edit shadow/highlighter palette combo looks great! Thinking about getting it...*



*I second that! The Gritty palette colors are very similar to the VB x Palette...at a much more "palatable" price point...again Tati just did a "regrets" purchase...but to me...complaining about how pigmented the Glow highlighter palette is in the duo, is more likely to make me purchase it! $58 for both the Gritty & Glow! It's now in my  list...sigh...

Jump ahead to 9" 25 seconds!
*[video=youtube;93BIoy_G0n0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93BIoy_G0n0[/video]


----------



## montREALady (Oct 31, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I second that! The Gritty palette colors are very similar to the VB x Palette...at a much more "palatable" price point...again Tati just did a "regrets" purchase...but to me...complaining about how pigmented the Glow highlighter palette is in the duo, is more likely to make me purchase it! $58 for both the Gritty & Glow! It's now in my  list...sigh...
> 
> Jump ahead to 9" 25 seconds!
> *[video=youtube;93BIoy_G0n0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93BIoy_G0n0[/video]


Yeah, her argument about the highlighter didn't make me not want it. LOL! But her rave about the e/s part made me want it more!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Oct 31, 2016)

LiliV said:


> Got my Black Myrrh and Bitter Clove. I love this packaging and can't wait to use these!
> 
> View attachment 56983
> 
> ...



Gorgeous! I picked up both of those too- absolutely love them!


----------



## montREALady (Oct 31, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I second that! The Gritty palette colors are very similar to the VB x Palette...at a much more "palatable" price point...again Tati just did a "regrets" purchase...but to me...complaining about how pigmented the Glow highlighter palette is in the duo, is more likely to make me purchase it! $58 for both the Gritty & Glow! It's now in my  list...sigh...
> 
> Jump ahead to 9" 25 seconds!
> *[video=youtube;93BIoy_G0n0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93BIoy_G0n0[/video]





montREALady said:


> Yeah, her argument about the highlighter didn't make me not want it. LOL! But her rave about the e/s part made me want it more!



I just facking ordered it  Eff Kylie's Burgundy (I was considering it in that thread) and MR for now. I need to slow down on the red shadow train that I've been on since Manny's palette anyway. Plus this was 20% off on the EL site. Since this is limited I'll wait until the Sephora sale to get my foundation since I refuse to get both now. Plus I can keep going to Macy's for samples :lol:


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 31, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I just facking ordered it  Eff Kylie's Burgundy (I was considering it in that thread) and MR for now. I need to slow down on the red shadow train that I've been on since Manny's palette anyway. Plus this was 20% off on the EL site. Since this is limited I'll wait until the Sephora sale to get my foundation since I refuse to get both now. Plus I can keep going to Macy's for samples :lol:



*Girl! You making me want to spend money! LOL! I need to slow my roll for just a minute or two  But this duo looks to be a must have. I'm surprised it did not sell out!

On another note...I am liking the new shade selection in DW. I wore 4N1 (Shell Beige) Saturday night and it still seemed too light but nothing like 4C3. So today I am wearing 4N2 (Spiced Sand) and I think it is a bang on match! Like almost exact! Of course I already love how long wearing it is and my face is not an oil slick! Happy girl!*


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 9, 2017)

EL x VB

Instagram

Instagram


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 9, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> EL x VB
> 
> Instagram
> 
> Instagram



Great minds think alike:

Exclusive Interview: Victoria Beckham x Estee Lauder Makeup Back For 2017 | British Vogue


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 9, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Great minds think alike:
> 
> Exclusive Interview: Victoria Beckham x Estee Lauder Makeup Back For 2017 | British Vogue



""


----------



## kittycalico (Feb 15, 2017)

Did anyone grab the Heatwave repromote that was available at Macy's earlier today? Was it a known release? I didn't read anything about it! You would have thought it would get hyped for sure.


----------



## YarahFlower (Feb 15, 2017)

kittycalico said:


> Did anyone grab the Heatwave repromote that was available at Macy's earlier today? Was it a known release? I didn't read anything about it! You would have thought it would get hyped for sure.



I ordered one. I'm very interested to see if they stuck with the original formula...like you and I'm sure many others, I had no idea there would be a relaunch!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 15, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Great minds think alike:
> 
> Exclusive Interview: Victoria Beckham x Estee Lauder Makeup Back For 2017 | British Vogue



My girlfriend gave me the heads up last week- exciting news! I managed to get my hands on everything I wanted the first time around, but the new blonde bronzer sounds nice.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Feb 15, 2017)

kittycalico said:


> Did anyone grab the Heatwave repromote that was available at Macy's earlier today? Was it a known release? I didn't read anything about it! You would have thought it would get hyped for sure.



I ordered it, but had no clue prior to seeing it for sale today that it would be re-released. I don't have the previous releases to compare it to but I'm curious to see how others who own them would compare it to those past releases.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 16, 2017)

Victoria Beckham Estee Lauder Nude Spice Matte Lipstick Review & Swatch
Victoria Beckham Estee Lauder Saffron Sun Bronzer Review & Swatches


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 16, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Victoria Beckham Estee Lauder Nude Spice Matte Lipstick Review & Swatch
> Victoria Beckham Estee Lauder Saffron Sun Bronzer Review & Swatches



Both are tempting....


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 16, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Both are tempting....



Maybe the lipstick for me... once it's not too pink


----------



## Haviggi (Feb 16, 2017)

The re-release of Heatwave is part of the new Bronze Goddess Collection which hopefully will be available here in Sweden too!!


----------



## montREALady (Feb 16, 2017)

I need Macy's to restock Heatwave. I missed it because I wasn't really paying attention to my notifications. Since them, Belk has had it and Nordstrom not too long ago.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 18, 2017)

The new bronze goddess collection with the Heatwave re-promote is up online at Hudson's for any Canadians interested. I just ordered it.


----------



## Lisa Strong (Feb 18, 2017)

Instagram


----------



## Kat Evans (Feb 18, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> The new bronze goddess collection with the Heatwave re-promote is up online at Hudson's for any Canadians interested. I just ordered it.


Any Canadians wanna help a makeup sister out?


----------



## Kat Evans (Feb 18, 2017)

Has this collection already hit stores?


----------



## patentg33k (Feb 18, 2017)

Kat Evans said:


> Has this collection already hit stores?



Bronze Goddess has come to most US department store sites---Heatwave is coming in and out of stock online. I called a Nordstrom counter today and they are going to do a charge ship with heatwave. If you want that highlighter, I'd rec that you call a counter ASAP.


----------



## Lisa Strong (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## theparfumfairy (Feb 19, 2017)

Heatwave is back in stock on Macy's.  I placed my order about ten minutes ago.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 20, 2017)

The Bronze goddess collection launched at Estée Lauder USA online today. FYI if anyone is still looking.


----------



## missjulie (Feb 21, 2017)

Edited: post no longer relevant (thought my order of VBxEL hasn't processed but just received it)


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 21, 2017)

Heatwave is up on Belk if anyone is looking for it!


----------



## Rinstar (Feb 21, 2017)

Just ordered Heatwave at Bergdorf. I've never managed to snag it before, despite my efforts, and this packaging looks gorgeous, so I'm excited!


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 22, 2017)

I saw Heatwave at a counter yesterday. It had just come in, so was pretty untouched. One of the women working there tried it on me, and it had chunky glitter that fell all over my cheeks. I was so disappointed because it's so gorgeous! Does anyone know if that is an overspray? Like I said, the tester had just been opened. Or is this highlighter (particularly this version) just a glitter bomb?


----------



## YarahFlower (Feb 22, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> I saw Heatwave at a counter yesterday. It had just come in, so was pretty untouched. One of the women working there tried it on me, and it had chunky glitter that fell all over my cheeks. I was so disappointed because it's so gorgeous! Does anyone know if that is an overspray? Like I said, the tester had just been opened. Or is this highlighter (particularly this version) just a glitter bomb?



There is an overspray on a few of the embossed "sun rays". After that layer has been swept off, the chunky glitters with cease.


----------



## YarahFlower (Feb 22, 2017)

Modern Mercury is up of Selfridges for any U.K ladies. (As of 10 minutes ago.)


----------



## Filmfreak (Feb 22, 2017)

YarahFlower said:


> Modern Mercury is up of Selfridges for any U.K ladies. (As of 10 minutes ago.)



On Net-a-porter as well! For the Germans: it's cheaper there than it originally was at the German Estee Lauder shop, despite N-a-p's rather high shipping costs. I've missed out twice on that damn HG, but this time it's mine!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 23, 2017)

OK so Nude Spice is a skip for me Instagram


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 23, 2017)

I dug out my original Heatwave due to all the talk.  Pics of the new one are so pretty and I was tempted to get another.  It is okay.  A bit glittery but I don't mind glitter.  I'm surprised that it is so desirable though.  I wondering about my brush usage though.  I may try it again with another brush.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 11, 2017)

Doesn't look like the entire VB collection is re -launching at Estée Lauder North America, but the  VB illuminating cream is up online at both the US and Canadian sites. I've been wanting to try it and used the 15% off offer to get it. Yay!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 11, 2017)

I absolutely LOVE the new heat wave. Thank goodness they re-released it♥


----------



## boschicka (Mar 11, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Doesn't look like the entire VB collection is re -launching at Estée Lauder North America, but the  VB illuminating cream is up online at both the US and Canadian sites. I've been wanting to try it and used the 15% off offer to get it. Yay!



  Nice!  Let us know how you like it.


----------



## MissTania (Mar 14, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I absolutely LOVE the new heat wave. Thank goodness they re-released it♥


It comes out here on 26 March, and I am counting down the days. I fear I will want two


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 14, 2017)

MissTania said:


> It comes out here on 26 March, and I am counting down the days. I fear I will want two



 I ended up buying 2 as well! Super funny. Wait till you see it in person! Absolutely gorgeous! ♥


----------



## montREALady (Mar 17, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I absolutely LOVE the new heat wave. Thank goodness they re-released it♥



So do I! I don't have the OG but I love this new one. 

I notice it's spelled Heat Wave on my box, but most people have been spelling it Heatwave (not you lipstickaddict)...was it Heatwave in the previous release? Just curious.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 17, 2017)

montREALady said:


> So do I! I don't have the OG but I love this new one.
> 
> I notice it's spelled Heat Wave on my box, but most people have been spelling it Heatwave (not you lipstickaddict)...was it Heatwave in the previous release? Just curious.



No, 01 Heat Wave for the OG too.


----------



## MissTania (Mar 18, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I ended up buying 2 as well! Super funny. Wait till you see it in person! Absolutely gorgeous! ♥



I saw it in person today I love everything about it - the packaging is so gorgeous too. I wish they had released more shades! They can't sell it until next Sunday, which is when their GWP starts so that's awesome. I have one on hold but I think I'll end up with 2. I'm happy to hear you were able to get 2


----------



## lipstickaddict (Apr 13, 2017)

Victoria Beckham collection is available on Estee Lauder USA! Go go go!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 13, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Victoria Beckham collection is available on Estee Lauder USA! Go go go!



Thanks for posting.  I got the new lipstick shade.  I didn't think I could wear the new bronzer shade so I skipped it.  I did get a backup of Modern Mercury and the eyeliner.  I still want a back up of the Morning Aura creme but it is just so pricey!  I may one day if it sticks around.


----------



## eepeepburrah (Apr 13, 2017)

Yay I got my backup of Modern Mercury!!!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Apr 17, 2017)

Modern Mercury... thinking about it


----------



## lipstickaddict (Apr 17, 2017)

LavenderPearl said:


> Modern Mercury... thinking about it



I LOVE Modern mercury. You probably will need to think fast if you want it considering it's the star of the collection. When I looked this weekend it was already sold out but they are taking orders for the restock.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 17, 2017)

LavenderPearl said:


> Modern Mercury... thinking about it


I got a back order email.  I think they said 2 weeks.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 19, 2017)

My Victoria Beckham order just arrived. . . minus Modern Mercury backup.  Coming soon.  Anyhow, the new nude lipstick looks lighter and cooler than the online pics.  It looks cooler than the nude lipstick from the first release.  Not sure if it will work but I'm hopeful.  If it doesn't work, I will send it back because these lipsticks are just too pricey for this size.  I am impressed by the samples.  You get to pick 5 and they are all trial or full size. No skimpy one use samples or vials like most other brands. The perfume is a miniature.  I love miniatures.  I don't know if I like this fragrance.  I have to try it.  I chose 2 lipsticks and they are full size and in a different case than the regular line but still a nice case.  They look like they could be in the regular line.  The only thing is one of them broke off in the cap and I really like the color.  It feel nice and creamy swatched on my hand. Since they still have to send me the highlighter, I'm thinking of asking if they can send me another sample.  I would actually use this one.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Apr 23, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I LOVE Modern mercury. You probably will need to think fast if you want it considering it's the star of the collection. When I looked this weekend it was already sold out but they are taking orders for the restock.


Still haven't ordered :| But I feel like I am going to order. I have learned from the past that getting something and not liking it is way easier than shoppers' remorse. When this was gone, I was looking for it everywhere. Not sure why I'm hesitating now that it's back, ugh. 

@Icecaramellatte Are these samples from the EL site? They sound great! It seems a lot of brands under EL have great samples... Bobbi Brown always has a code that will get you some sort of set. I hope that your nude lipstick works out the way you want it to!


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 23, 2017)

Hey [MENTION=92943]lipstickaddict[/MENTION], how did you get your hands on MM -- in Canada or by other means?


----------



## lipstickaddict (Apr 23, 2017)

DMcG9 said:


> Hey [MENTION=92943]lipstickaddict[/MENTION], how did you get your hands on MM -- in Canada or by other means?



In Canada when the VB collection launched at the Bay this past Fall. I missed it when it first launched at Estée Lauder Canada online. It sold out in minutes!

I wonder why it hasn't re-launched in Canada this time.


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 23, 2017)

Ok, that makes sense to me. I kept thinking I had missed a Canadian re-launch but obviously that hasn't happened and from what I can't find on the internet, maybe it will not.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 23, 2017)

LavenderPearl said:


> Still haven't ordered :| But I feel like I am going to order. I have learned from the past that getting something and not liking it is way easier than shoppers' remorse. When this was gone, I was looking for it everywhere. Not sure why I'm hesitating now that it's back, ugh.
> 
> @Icecaramellatte Are these samples from the EL site? They sound great! It seems a lot of brands under EL have great samples... Bobbi Brown always has a code that will get you some sort of set. I hope that your nude lipstick works out the way you want it to!



Yes. It is all from EL

As far as the hesitating.  You may be doing it because they just rereleased Mac Superb which was supposed to be the Modern Mercury dupe.  Well, I couldn't keep that idea in my head long enough to actually swatch them and see for myself so I ordered it again.  I still haven't compared them.  I don't think I'm worried about it though because I love both and don't mind having extras.  
Also, it may be because so much stuff is coming out right now with very little warning.  It is crazy!  Plus, the Victoria Beckham collection is crazy $$.  But the products have been top notch so far.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 4, 2017)

My backordered Modern Mercury just arrived for anyone waiting or thinking of ordering.


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 4, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> My backordered Modern Mercury just arrived for anyone waiting or thinking of ordering.



Awesome!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 4, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> My backordered Modern Mercury just arrived for anyone waiting or thinking of ordering.



Enjoy!!


----------



## eepeepburrah (May 5, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> My backordered Modern Mercury just arrived for anyone waiting or thinking of ordering.



Mine too! Yay!


----------



## beautycool (May 13, 2017)

Hi there does anyone know what is out for summer ?? Thank you


----------



## awickedshape (May 26, 2017)

Page not found - Really Ree

Double Wear Nude spf30


----------



## fur4elise (May 26, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Page not found - Really Ree
> Double Wear Nude SPF30


*
I love my DW Foundation so this is of interest to me *


----------



## Shars (Jun 12, 2017)

If anyone was after the Estee Edit Gritty & Glow 2-palette kit it's back in stock in the sale section on Sephora's site. It does say a few left so I'd say go if you were lemming it.


----------



## r0mini0n (Jul 27, 2017)

the new estee lauder X victoria beckham collection
it said that it was coming to her site and the london store september 1st, so i hope it's coming to the website then as well.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 27, 2017)

Oh, my lol Will have to see lipstick swatches, as usual   





r0mini0n said:


> View attachment 60878
> View attachment 60879
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LiliV (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm so ready for the second VB collection.  I absolutely love my items from the first one.  I want those shadows!


----------



## missjulie (Aug 1, 2017)

There will be soooo many things in this collection, my wallet is already crying 


Estee Lauder x Victoria Beckham 2.0 Makeup Collection News


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 1, 2017)

*The Essential Face Palette ~ Light, Med & Deep
Reminds me of the Charlotte Tillbury Instant Look palettes...
Already available in UK

*





(chicprofile)


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 1, 2017)

Teeny tiny swatches VBxEL

Instagram


----------



## r0mini0n (Aug 1, 2017)

Does anyone else get in this "got to have it all" mentality? I nearly bought everything last year, and when she came out with the additions this spring I got it all too, because you know, I have to "complete" the collection. I hardly ever use it too apart from a few pieces.

But now all these products? I know I'll get into this mentality again where I want to have it all. The highlighter looks great but I don't even use cream products, why is it so hard to get out of this mentality and say no? Also the rush of getting things before they sell out, I am such a fool for marketing!

Saying all that I'm already writing down everything that I want


----------



## TraceyMc (Aug 3, 2017)

Estee Lauder Victoria Beckham Fall 2017 Collection - Beauty Trends and Latest Makeup Collections | Chic Profile


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 13, 2017)

I got a call the other day from a SA at Bergdorf for a makeover featuring the new Victoria Beckham collection.  It is the first week in September.  I just realized I may already have an appointment for that day so I may not make the VB makeover.  I forgot to ask if this was the first day of the launch.


----------



## LiliV (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm so excited for the VB launch.  My list so far is:

-Eye quad
-Bleu Electrique Nude duo
-Saphir Orange Vif duo ( I do not need this but that won't stop me lol)
-Blonde Gold eye metal
-Blonde Gold eye foil pot
-Black Cassis lipstick
-Fired Crystal gloss (maybe)

Also debating the Victoria nude lipstick...


----------



## lipstickaddict (Aug 14, 2017)

LiliV said:


> I'm so excited for the VB launch.  My list so far is:
> 
> -Eye quad
> -Bleu Electrique Nude duo
> ...



Great list!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 15, 2017)

I think this time I will take the plunge and grab some  shadows. They were so silky and smooth the last time around.


----------



## missjulie (Aug 17, 2017)

Do we have any info if these new items will be available at Selfridges or not?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 17, 2017)

LiliV said:


> I'm so excited for the VB launch.  My list so far is:
> 
> -Eye quad
> -Bleu Electrique Nude duo
> ...



I didn't realize there were 2 products named Blonde's Gold.  I seem to recall that Blonde's Gold was in a tube last go round.  I wonder if one of the new products is the same.


----------



## LiliV (Aug 18, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I didn't realize there were 2 products named Blonde's Gold.  I seem to recall that Blonde's Gold was in a tube last go round.  I wonder if one of the new products is the same.



Victoria said the foil pot version is the same as the tube version, they just changed it to a pot.  The eye metal is going to be a shadow version, I'm excited for both!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 19, 2017)

I think the VB stuff is up on BG


----------



## LiliV (Aug 19, 2017)

I just picked up the quad, the duos in Bleu Electrique/Nude and Saphir/Orange, and the foil pot in Blonde Gold. I wanted the lipsticks and the single shadow in Blonde Gold but I don't see them on BG, not sure if I missed them or they're another store's exclusive. Definitely picking those up when this officially launches!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 19, 2017)

Her stuff is s bit pricey but I'm curious about the Aura Gloss and the Cheek Creme


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 20, 2017)

The VB stuff is not showing up on BG now


----------



## LiliV (Aug 20, 2017)

^ I wonder if it was like a flash preview launch or if it went up early by mistake. I know the launch date is supposed to be September 1st


----------



## DMcG9 (Aug 20, 2017)

Now that I've had a closer look at the collection, I find I like the London and Miami looks the most. I am interested in how the Black Cassis and Burnished Rose lipsticks will swatch and will definitely buy the Saphir/Vanille eye kajal.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 20, 2017)

Oh I'm sorry I missed it.  I wanted to get some prices.  I did buy 3 Pure Color Love lipsticks from Ulta yesterday though.


----------



## LiliV (Aug 20, 2017)

DMcG9 said:


> Now that I've had a closer look at the collection, I find I like the London and Miami looks the most. I am interested in how the Black Cassis and Burnished Rose lipsticks will swatch and will definitely buy the Saphir/Vanille eye kajal.



I definitely want to pick up Black Cassis, I was sad when I didn't see it (or any of the lipsticks) on BG. I'm actually surprised we haven't seen more swatches yet w the official launch date so soon! I'm curious about the eye pencil too, but I'm SO picky with eye pencils so I need to see a review and swatches first. 

My BG order comes in on the 24th, I'll post pics!


----------



## LiliV (Aug 22, 2017)

My BG items shipped.  I was so happy to see the email this morning, I was afraid they might've delayed the shipping until the 1st when the collection is actually launched.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 22, 2017)

This collection is so large!  Even if you take away the repromoted items, it is still a lot.  I hope they plan on having a lot of stock and have it widely available.  I'm having a hard time deciding what to get.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Aug 22, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> This collection is so large!  Even if you take away the repromoted items, it is still a lot.  I hope they plan on having a lot of stock and have it widely available.  I'm having a hard time deciding what to get.



I actually think I may skip this time around! I bought a lot from her first collaboration and more during the second release. A couple of the new items loom really nice, but nothing is really calling my name lol. Go figure!


----------



## LiliV (Aug 23, 2017)

Poo, my items are coming Friday now instead of tomorrow.  I won't get to play with them until Saturday because we have plans Friday right after work too.  I have zero patience lol


----------



## r0mini0n (Aug 24, 2017)

LiliV said:


> I just picked up the quad, the duos in Bleu Electrique/Nude and Saphir/Orange, and the foil pot in Blonde Gold. I wanted the lipsticks and the single shadow in Blonde Gold but I don't see them on BG, not sure if I missed them or they're another store's exclusive. Definitely picking those up when this officially launches!



How is the quad? I am forcing myself to make decisions this year, and I'd love to have the duos but I know I'd get more use out of the quad. Did you get last year's Blonde Gold and if so, do you like the foil pot better?

I'm so excited for it to launch!

Add: NVM just saw you're waiting for them to arrive! Still curious to hear your thoughts after they arrive!


----------



## r0mini0n (Aug 24, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I actually think I may skip this time around! I bought a lot from her first collaboration and more during the second release. A couple of the new items loom really nice, but nothing is really calling my name lol. Go figure!



I kind of feel the same way, but I want to get some things because I have a FOMO, and a weird train of thoughts that since I already spent so much on the previous launches, I have to complete it more.

That saying, I think it's also because it's so much at once. I feel if it had been fewer items I probably wouldn't have made a choice and bought most of them. That's literally what worked so well on me last year, the fact that they were really selling an image and Victoria's luck. And I'm a sucker like that, I fall for everything.

This feels a bit like overkill and it's overwhelming to choose (and I don't want to get sucked into nearly everything like last year)... but still exciting of course!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 24, 2017)

r0mini0n said:


> I kind of feel the same way, but I want to get some things because I have a FOMO, and a weird train of thoughts that since I already spent so much on the previous launches, I have to complete it more.
> 
> That saying, I think it's also because it's so much at once. I feel if it had been fewer items I probably wouldn't have made a choice and bought most of them. That's literally what worked so well on me last year, the fact that they were really selling an image and Victoria's luck. And I'm a sucker like that, I fall for everything.
> 
> This feels a bit like overkill and it's overwhelming to choose (and I don't want to get sucked into nearly everything like last year)... but still exciting of course!



I agree it is overwhelming. I think because it is more products, I may be able to wait for the in store launch.  Last time, I bought stuff online and went to the in store launch too.  I think a makeover will help me be more selective.  The only thing is I have Pat McGrath on the brain big time.  I do want the pore reducing powder and I think that may be one of the most pricey of products.  I don't know if that will leave room for much else.


----------



## r0mini0n (Aug 24, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I agree it is overwhelming. I think because it is more products, I may be able to wait for the in store launch.  Last time, I bought stuff online and went to the in store launch too.  I think a makeover will help me be more selective.  The only thing is I have Pat McGrath on the brain big time.  I do want the pore reducing powder and I think that may be one of the most pricey of products.  I don't know if that will leave room for much else.



I want the pore refining powder too! But then I'm like... I have enough powders, maybe I should pick something up from the colors.
If you get a chance to see it in store, I would def. do it! In my country, it was only in one store in the capital city, so I had to order everything online. So I hope they put swatches out there before it launches!


----------



## LiliV (Aug 25, 2017)

Ugh, now my package says it'll be delivered by tomorrow, but it also says it's on the truck for delivery.  I really hope it comes today!

Edit to add-  I called FedEx to ask if this status means it's coming today or tomorrow and they said they don't know either.  Thanks FedEx lol


----------



## LiliV (Aug 25, 2017)

My things came! I love the Blonde Gold Eye Foil (it's the only thing I've applied so far lol) it's super super glittery, but it's definitely best applied with a finger. It like doesn't stick to a brush, it's bizarre lol. The duos are super soft and creamy, but the quad is a little harder to swatch, the shadows are drier and lean more sheer formula-wise. I have a feeling it will apply just fine but it's the type of formula that just doesn't swatch opaquely 

Here's my swatches


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 25, 2017)

LiliV said:


> My things came! I love the Blonde Gold Eye Foil (it's the only thing I've applied so far lol) it's super super glittery, but it's definitely best applied with a finger. It like doesn't stick to a brush, it's bizarre lol. The duos are super soft and creamy, but the quad is a little harder to swatch, the shadows are drier and lean more sheer formula-wise. I have a feeling it will apply just fine but it's the type of formula that just doesn't swatch opaquely
> 
> Here's my swatches
> 
> ...



Enjoy!


----------



## r0mini0n (Aug 26, 2017)

LiliV said:


> My things came! I love the Blonde Gold Eye Foil (it's the only thing I've applied so far lol) it's super super glittery, but it's definitely best applied with a finger. It like doesn't stick to a brush, it's bizarre lol. The duos are super soft and creamy, but the quad is a little harder to swatch, the shadows are drier and lean more sheer formula-wise. I have a feeling it will apply just fine but it's the type of formula that just doesn't swatch opaquely




Thank you for the swatches!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 26, 2017)

LiliV said:


> My things came! I love the Blonde Gold Eye Foil (it's the only thing I've applied so far lol) it's super super glittery, but it's definitely best applied with a finger. It like doesn't stick to a brush, it's bizarre lol. The duos are super soft and creamy, but the quad is a little harder to swatch, the shadows are drier and lean more sheer formula-wise. I have a feeling it will apply just fine but it's the type of formula that just doesn't swatch opaquely
> 
> Here's my swatches
> 
> ...


I was trying to decide between those 2 duos but they both look great.  I was not interested in the quad but it looks nice here.  It doesn't look as cool toned as I had thought.  Great swatches.  Thanks.


----------



## LiliV (Aug 26, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I was trying to decide between those 2 duos but they both look great.  I was not interested in the quad but it looks nice here.  It doesn't look as cool toned as I had thought.  Great swatches.  Thanks.



I'm normally not into blue eye shadows but when they're super vibrant I crack lol I think I'll use the Bleu Electrique/Nude one more, but that orange shadow is going to be perfect for fall looks! I'm thinking about getting the third duo too, the nude and black one. I really really do not need that but I have the itch to get it bc it's so wearable lol 

I can't wait until this is fully available, I really want to get the lipsticks too. This collection did me in lol


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Aug 29, 2017)

WOW

Estee Lauder x Victoria Beckham London Eye Palette Review, Photos, Swatches


----------



## lipstickaddict (Aug 29, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> WOW
> 
> Estee Lauder x Victoria Beckham London Eye Palette Review, Photos, Swatches



Wow is right! Wonder if she got a dud or if this review is actually reliable.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 30, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> WOW
> 
> Estee Lauder x Victoria Beckham London Eye Palette Review, Photos, Swatches



Well, LiliV said that the quad didn't swatch as nicely as the duo. 
That first paragraph of T's review, though... whew lol


----------



## LiliV (Aug 30, 2017)

The quad is definitely a drier, more sheer formula, but I think it's supposed to be sheer and subtle.  The gray shade is weird, I will give Temptalia that, it really has barely any pigment, but I don't really have an issue with the other 3 shades.  I think the idea is to use the gray as a base layer or to blend out the other shades.  I think because lately the trend has been super-pigmented and creamy shadows that when a different formula comes out (especially a sheer formula) people are like what is this?  The quad reminds me a bit of Korean eyeshadows if anyone knows the texture that I mean


----------



## DMcG9 (Aug 31, 2017)

Scathing!!! 




GreenEyedAllie said:


> WOW
> 
> Estee Lauder x Victoria Beckham London Eye Palette Review, Photos, Swatches


*Save**Save*​


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 31, 2017)

DMcG9 said:


> Scathing!!!
> 
> 
> *Save**Save*​



A real pearl-clutcher lol


----------



## DMcG9 (Aug 31, 2017)

lol, knickers fully twisted. 



awickedshape said:


> A real pearl-clutcher lol


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Aug 31, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> A real pearl-clutcher lol





DMcG9 said:


> lol, knickers fully twisted.



You two are cracking me up!  I'm disappointed because I loved the color combination, and this was the item I was going to buy.  But it's just not what I'm looking for at that price point.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Aug 31, 2017)

Fired Crystal, Blondes Gold and _*maybe*_ the primer.  I do
like the dark lipstick, but I'll pass.  Is the primer new?
I never payed much attention to the first launch.


----------



## TraceyMc (Sep 1, 2017)

Just ordered the eye metal eyeshadow in Blond Gold , I have Bitter Clove and love it , also wanted the dark cherry lipstick but all the lippies were sold out   Nothing else grabbed my attention this time round .


----------



## DMcG9 (Sep 1, 2017)

Yeah, I agree that it looked like such a lovely quad and that the review is disappointing. I was mostly amused by Christine's irritation but kind of bummed because I was considering purchasing that palette. The good news is that I have a ton of eyeshadows in very similar shades so I can recreate it in a palette of my own making. 



GreenEyedAllie said:


> You two are cracking me up!  I'm disappointed because I loved the color combination, and this was the item I was going to buy.  But it's just not what I'm looking for at that price point.


----------



## DMcG9 (Sep 1, 2017)

I just went to check out the collection on EL Canada... I bought Modern Mercury back in May when they had a re-release and it was $78. Now as part of the new collection it is $98. That's a shocking price increase.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 1, 2017)

DMcG9 said:


> lol, knickers fully twisted.





GreenEyedAllie said:


> You two are cracking me up!  I'm disappointed because I loved the color combination, and this was the item I was going to buy.  But it's just not what I'm looking for at that price point.



I get ya.
Sometimes I really like an item but it's hard to make sacrifices on certain elements at that price point.




DMcG9 said:


> I just went to check out the collection on EL Canada... I bought Modern Mercury back in May when they had a re-release and it was $78. Now as part of the new collection it is $98. That's a shocking price increase.




Wow. Have they made a mistake? That's ridiculous.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 1, 2017)

DMcG9 said:


> I just went to check out the collection on EL Canada... I bought Modern Mercury back in May when they had a re-release and it was $78. Now as part of the new collection it is $98. That's a shocking price increase.



Glad someone said something.  I thought it was $65 in the US previously and now it's $75.  Not a terrible increase, but an increase nonetheless.


----------



## LiliV (Sep 1, 2017)

So the lipsticks are delayed, at least on the Estee Lauder site- and this morning they said "pre-order" on the VB site too but now they seem to be available? I had a feeling they would be delayed bc they weren't available on Bergdorfs 2 weeks ago and I haven't seen anyone get them in.  I ordered the Black Cassis and Victoria lipsticks and Blonde Gold eyeshadow this morning.  The lipsticks say they'll ship sometime next week.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm so tempted to order the Black Cassis lipstick, but for $50 it better not rot like the TF lippies.  I can't understand how they have pretty gold packaging for Black Cassis versus the standard packaging on the other lipsticks for the same price.


----------



## LiliV (Sep 1, 2017)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> I'm so tempted to order the Black Cassis lipstick, but for $50 it better not rot like the TF lippies.  I can't understand how they have pretty gold packaging for Black Cassis versus the standard packaging on the other lipsticks for the same price.



I don't understand the difference between the two tube shades either.  At first I thought they were different finishes but they all say matte, so I really don't get it lol


----------



## r0mini0n (Sep 1, 2017)

Collection was supposed to launch 1am my time, I stayed up refreshing until 1.35 am and gave up because it was still the coming soon screen. Woke up four hours later, had a look and the Blonde Gold eye metal (one of the two things i wanted to pick up) was sold out. I ended up ordering the Skin perfecting powder and two of the eyeliners. I would have picked up the nude lipstick but it was still on pre-order. I've been checking the site all day and when they restocked Blonde Gold I placed another order, still no lipsticks available.

Hasn't even launched yet on my EL site, probably only next month. When it launches there I'll probably try to pick up the eye shadow palette and the nude lipstick. Hoping to see some reviews first.

This is my first time ordering from her official website, hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 1, 2017)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> Fired Crystal, Blondes Gold and _*maybe*_ the primer.  I do
> like the dark lipstick, but I'll pass.  Is the primer new?
> I never payed much attention to the first launch.


The primer is a relaunch.  I think it did stick around for the whole year though.  

I ordered the Smudgy liner this morning from the VB website.  It wasn't on the EL site at the time.  I did notice the lipstick price increase but not the highlighter.  I wonder why.  I think the prices are pretty high already.  I'm holding out for more products for my makeover. I am nervous that this is launching so much earlier.  I'm just going to assume they are holding product for the event and if not, so be it.


----------



## LiliV (Sep 1, 2017)

Blonde Gold shadow and Modern Mercury are the two things I'm seeing sell out across different websites.  If anyone is going for either of those I would grab them while you can!


----------



## r0mini0n (Sep 1, 2017)

Beauty Series: Victoria Beckham’s Red Carpet Ready Eyes - YouTube


----------



## kittkat (Sep 1, 2017)

Fyi ......This collection is up on Sephora.com which I had no idea they were going to carry (which makes sense since they now have the full T.F)

which is great since I can return it easier if I don't like it since sephora is closer to then any of the other stores


----------



## r0mini0n (Sep 1, 2017)

kittkat said:


> Fyi ......This collection is up on Sephora.com which I had no idea they were going to carry (which makes sense since they now have the full T.F)
> 
> which is great since I can return it easier if I don't like it since sephora is closer to then any of the other stores



Omg I know Sephora France carried it online last year... I hope they start carrying it as well, though I feel i'll have to wait a month.
I caved and wanted to order the eye palette and of course it's sold out  so here's hoping Sephora France or Net-A-Porter gets it soon


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 1, 2017)

Chicprofile
Instagram


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 1, 2017)

I don't know but T's review are bad for the eyeshadows so it is a pass for me.


----------



## kittkat (Sep 1, 2017)

r0mini0n said:


> Omg I know Sephora France carried it online last year... I hope they start carrying it as well, though I feel i'll have to wait a month.
> I caved and wanted to order the eye palette and of course it's sold out  so here's hoping Sephora France or Net-A-Porter gets it soon




I know I was going to wait for Net-A-Porter ......to buy the collection because ......I wouldn't have to pay sales tax.....but when I saw it on sephora I caved  I even ordered the quad even though T gave it an "F"  ......I am debating  getting the highlighter as a backup since I got it in the first collection .....but I am trying to show restrain


----------



## r0mini0n (Sep 1, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Chicprofile
> Instagram



Hmmm weird because aren't the two single eyeshadows she talks about the ones from last year? And they were very well received then


----------



## LiliV (Sep 1, 2017)

^ Yes, I have Black Myrrh and Bitter Clove from the first launch and I love them! Black Myrrh is super pigmented 

I didn't think Sephora would have this for some reason, I just ordered from the EL website this morning. Sephora gets new Too Faced and UD etc. collections launch day but usually for higher end brands it seems like they take longer so I'm surprised. I wish I ordered from them or Nordstrom but my "I'm afraid it will sell out" brain shopping as soon as I woke up thought EL website only lol


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 1, 2017)

DMcG9 said:


> I just went to check out the collection on EL Canada... I bought Modern Mercury back in May when they had a re-release and it was $78. Now as part of the new collection it is $98. That's a shocking price increase.



Isn't it!?! I just saw that and my jaw dropped. Never mind the lipsticks being 65 dollars now! Yikes! Too much. Thank goodness we bought modern mercury when we did!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 1, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Isn't it!?! I just saw that and my jaw dropped. Never mind the lipsticks being 65 dollars now. Yikes! Too much. Thank goodness we bought modern mercury when we did!



Oops! I quoted myself.
Edit: I just purchased both forms of blonde gold -eye shadow and foil. So much for skipping!!!!


----------



## boschicka (Sep 1, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Oops! I quoted myself.
> Edit: I just purchased both forms of blonde gold -eye shadow and foil. So much for skipping!!!!



 Please, purchasing two items out of 87 is a total skip in my book!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 1, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Please, purchasing two items out of 87 is a total skip in my book!



There were 87 items?


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 1, 2017)

r0mini0n said:


> Hmmm weird because aren't the two single eyeshadows she talks about the ones from last year? And they were very well received then



Perhaps she neglected to differentiate between them?




lipstickaddict said:


> Isn't it!?! I just saw that and my jaw dropped. Never mind the lipsticks being 65 dollars now! Yikes! Too much. Thank goodness we bought modern mercury when we did!



Wow. $45 was high enough...


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 1, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Perhaps she neglected to differentiate between them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's in CAD, AWS!  $50 for USD I think


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 2, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> That's in CAD, AWS!  $50 for USD I think



I figured, or else it would have been too insane lol


----------



## missjulie (Sep 2, 2017)

It's impossible to find reviews on this collection. Christine also mentioned in a comment that she bought it with her own money. So guess bloggers didn't get samples beforehand? That seems kind of unusual.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 2, 2017)

missjulie said:


> It's impossible to find reviews on this collection. Christine also mentioned in a comment that she bought it with her own money. So guess bloggers didn't get samples beforehand? That seems kind of unusual.



Yes! A few repeats but of course it's the new products that I'm interested in and not a swatch to be found yet


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 2, 2017)

missjulie said:


> It's impossible to find reviews on this collection. Christine also mentioned in a comment that she bought it with her own money. So guess bloggers didn't get samples beforehand? That seems kind of unusual.


Maybe they knew the quality was subpar and didn't take any chance,  they start doing that for film too. If they know it is a sh!tty film they wont do any press release and will just launch the film to the general public.


----------



## missjulie (Sep 2, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Yes! A few repeats but of course it's the new products that I'm interested in and not a swatch to be found yet



Makes me kind of suspicious as to why they didn't provide pr packages to anyone... Maybe they knew some of the products were subpar for the price point, and didn't want mixed or negative reviews to turn customers away before launch? I'm just speculating here of course. 

Anyways, I ordered both eye foils, the new eye metal, the two new kajals as these products were really great back at the initial launch. Also ordered the skin perfecting powder, wonder how that will perform.


----------



## missjulie (Sep 2, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> Maybe they knew the quality was subpar and didn't take any chance,  they start doing that for film too. If they know it is a sh!tty film they wont do any press release and will just launch the film to the general public.



Oh, yea, my thoughts exactly, I was just typing that before seeing your comment 
I hope that they at least kept the quality of the products from the first collab.


----------



## LiliV (Sep 2, 2017)

I think they held off on PR samples this time bc they're trying to build hype. They want the collection to have that "ultra exclusive" vibe.

 I also have a theory they underproduce stock for this because things sell out so quickly. I know it's hyped up, but it doesn't seem like the type of collection that you necessarily have to stay up for or rush etc, but still things sell out within hours. I think that's part of the exclusive vibe too


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 2, 2017)

missjulie said:


> Makes me kind of suspicious as to why they didn't provide pr packages to anyone... Maybe they knew some of the products were subpar for the price point, and didn't want mixed or negative reviews to turn customers away before launch? I'm just speculating here of course.
> 
> Anyways, I ordered both eye foils, the new eye metal, the two new kajals as these products were really great back at the initial launch. Also ordered the skin perfecting powder, wonder how that will perform.



It's hard to imagine two big brands like that releasing intentionally poor performing items, but who knows? Hoping to see customer swatches and reviews soon!
I can see why people would still buy the quad, it's an interesting mix, but sacrificing on quality  is hard. 
Hope you get your stuff soon


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 2, 2017)

LiliV said:


> I think they held off on PR samples this time bc they're trying to build hype. They want the collection to have that "ultra exclusive" vibe.
> 
> I also have a theory they underproduce stock for this because things sell out so quickly. I know it's hyped up, but it doesn't seem like the type of collection that you necessarily have to stay up for or rush etc, but still things sell out within hours. I think that's part of the exclusive vibe too



I get what you're saying. I'm not a fan of that super-exclusivity lol it's frustrating.


----------



## DMcG9 (Sep 2, 2017)

Yeah, I am happy I bought it when I did because even at $78 cdn it was a splurge for me. When I saw all the other new prices, I thought that EL & VB can go do something to themselves. The few items I was interested in are now (in my mind) too expensive for a brand that I've never been particularly invested in. I'm fine with walking away from this collection but damn, I wanted that double-ended eye liner pencil Saphir/Vanille. At $49cdn? Hard no. 



lipstickaddict said:


> Isn't it!?! I just saw that and my jaw dropped. Never mind the lipsticks being 65 dollars now! Yikes! Too much. Thank goodness we bought modern mercury when we did!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 2, 2017)

Quad
FIRST LOOK! Victoria Beckham x Estee Lauder – The London Eye Palette (Review & Swatches) – Glitz and Glam Beauty


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 2, 2017)

LiliV said:


> My things came! I love the Blonde Gold Eye Foil (it's the only thing I've applied so far lol) it's super super glittery, but it's definitely best applied with a finger. It like doesn't stick to a brush, it's bizarre lol. The duos are super soft and creamy, but the quad is a little harder to swatch, the shadows are drier and lean more sheer formula-wise. I have a feeling it will apply just fine but it's the type of formula that just doesn't swatch opaquely
> 
> Here's my swatches
> 
> ...



It's wierd, but I've been noticing in pics online that the blonde eye foil has a gold lid, but I much prefer the one you got with the black lid. I really hope mine looks like this.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 2, 2017)

r0mini0n said:


> Hmmm weird because aren't the two single eyeshadows she talks about the ones from last year? And they were very well received then



I noticed that as well.  I wonder if the display had that build up on it that some products get. I could see that happening with single shadows.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 2, 2017)

LiliV said:


> ^ Yes, I have Black Myrrh and Bitter Clove from the first launch and I love them! Black Myrrh is super pigmented
> 
> I didn't think Sephora would have this for some reason, I just ordered from the EL website this morning. Sephora gets new Too Faced and UD etc. collections launch day but usually for higher end brands it seems like they take longer so I'm surprised. I wish I ordered from them or Nordstrom but my "I'm afraid it will sell out" brain shopping as soon as I woke up thought EL website only lol


Nordstrom has this??  Oh man, I'm seriously tempted to cancel my BG appointment and just order from Nordstrom.


----------



## r0mini0n (Sep 2, 2017)

I got in touch with the Customer service department of Net-A-Porter to inform when the collection would go up as they sold the two previous launches, and this is what they responded

"we are unable to confirm if we will stock the Victoria Beckham with Estée Lauder new collection. "

I'm hoping maybe that person just doesn't know about it since I was hoping to shop the collection with them as they had the two previous launches, and all the articles that have come out said they would stock starting September 1st


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 2, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Nordstrom has this??  Oh man, I'm seriously tempted to cancel my BG appointment and just order from Nordstrom.



Yes, I was up around 2am EST and Nordies, BG, NM, Saks, VB and EL all had items up really early yesterday morning.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 2, 2017)

Victoria Beckham X Estee Lauder Autumn Winter 2017 - The Best Bits


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 2, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Victoria Beckham X Estee Lauder Autumn Winter 2017 - The Best Bits




Wow! That is not much for such a large collection.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 2, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Wow! That is not much for such a large collection.



I'm glad I didn't order the aura gloss, despite how pretty it looked


----------



## LiliV (Sep 2, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> It's wierd, but I've been noticing in pics online that the blonde eye foil has a gold lid, but I much prefer the one you got with the black lid. I really hope mine looks like this.



My lid is gold, the reflection in the picture just makes it look black! It's mirrored


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 2, 2017)

LiliV said:


> My lid is gold, the reflection in the picture just makes it look black! It's mirrored



Aha!  I'm a nob! Oh well, it's really the product that counts!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 2, 2017)

Is anyone getting that smudgy matte  liner?


----------



## r0mini0n (Sep 3, 2017)

The thing that is most frustrating to me right now is that nobody seems to have any idea about the launch dates in Europe and internationally. Like, yes, it's super exclusive but apart from the VB site and UK and US EL site, it already seems readily available at some other UK and US vendors. Throw us a bone and just let us know the launch date in other countries, it's driving me mental. "We don't know" is not an acceptable answer.


----------



## missjulie (Sep 3, 2017)

r0mini0n said:


> The thing that is most frustrating to me right now is that nobody seems to have any idea about the launch dates in Europe and internationally. Like, yes, it's super exclusive but apart from the VB site and UK and US EL site, it already seems readily available at some other UK and US vendors. Throw us a bone and just let us know the launch date in other countries, it's driving me mental. "We don't know" is not an acceptable answer.



Right. Back when the news were coming out of the second launch (was it later in winter, or springtime? not sure now) I called up the EL store here that first got the VB items from the initial collab. They said they will carry it now as well. I called them again a few days before the 1st of September, and now they said they have no information. So I just went ahead and ordered from Selfridges... 



awickedshape said:


> Is anyone getting that smudgy matte  liner?


 
I was thinking of getting that, but I want to see swatches first. I'm not going to pay that price if it's patchy or just doesn't work well for some other reason.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 3, 2017)

missjulie said:


> Right. Back when the news were coming out of the second launch (was it later in winter, or springtime? not sure now) I called up the EL store here that first got the VB items from the initial collab. They said they will carry it now as well. I called them again a few days before the 1st of September, and now they said they have no information. So I just went ahead and ordered from Selfridges...
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of getting that, but I want to see swatches first. I'm not going to pay that price if it's patchy or just doesn't work well for some other reason.



Absolutely. I've only seen it in her video tutorial so far.


----------



## r0mini0n (Sep 3, 2017)

missjulie said:


> I just went ahead and ordered from Selfridges...


Have you ordered from Selfridges before? If yes, how did your experience go? I placed an order for the eyeshadow palette as I was hesitant and waited too long on the VB site. 

I've never ordered with them apart from one time last year (for the VB collection then even), and it wasn't a fun situation then. They "shipped out" the package but didn't notify me (I saw it randomly because the money was taken from my Visa). I was tracking it and then it suddenly didn't ship out anymore and there was some error code in the DHL tracking link. It took me some mails to their customer service to find out that they apparently the stock was damaged in the warehouse. 

Logical solution to me would be to either remake the package (items were still available on the site then) or just send me my money back. They did neither! They kept saying that they never took my money because it wasn't shipped, and that it was just a claim on my card. But I know what a claim looks like and they already took my money because technically they marked it was shipped out. 

CS and their socials were a mess, they kept ignoring what I was asking in my mail, saying I should contact CS (which I was) and my bank as it was their fault (I did speak with my bank and there was nothing they could do, it was up to the store).  In the end I had to open a claim with Paypal and Visa to get the money back. In the end they even sent me an e-mail that they said the Paypal issue was taken care of and no money was taken, whilst it was obvious they finally did a refund in the end.

I now ordered with them again because there is no other info of other retailers, plus one bad experience doesn't mean it'll always be a bad experience. But I've been reading stories on trustpilot this past hour and I don't know, I'm hoping someone has more positive experiences with them!

Sorry for the long story but I can still feel the frustration.


----------



## r0mini0n (Sep 3, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Is anyone getting that smudgy matte  liner?



I'm a fool and actually just ordered it, I will let you know how it goes. I think I actually have something similar from By Terry (404 Not Found 1) (unless I'm totally mistaken and it's something else)


Update: the official VB site has stocked up! Everything seems to be back in stock except for the Blue/Orange eyeshadow duo, the nude Matte Lipstick which is still on pre order for me, the Cassis lipstick is on pre order as well, and the black eye foil has disappeared from the site.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 3, 2017)

r0mini0n said:


> I'm a fool and actually just ordered it, I will let you know how it goes. I think I actually have something similar from By Terry (404 Not Found 1) (unless I'm totally mistaken and it's something else)
> 
> 
> Update: the official VB site has stocked up! Everything seems to be back in stock except for the Blue/Orange eyeshadow duo, the nude Matte Lipstick which is still on pre order for me, the Cassis lipstick is on pre order as well, and the black eye foil has disappeared from the site.



Aw, don't say that lol
I hope it's really good.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 3, 2017)

Blonde Mink and Smudgy Matte Liner swatch video from Tavia 

Instagram




Paris Look Instagram
London Look Instagram
Miami Look Instagram
New York Look Instagram

Blonde Mink


----------



## missjulie (Sep 3, 2017)

r0mini0n said:


> Have you ordered from Selfridges before? If yes, how did your experience go? I placed an order for the eyeshadow palette as I was hesitant and waited too long on the VB site.
> 
> I've never ordered with them apart from one time last year (for the VB collection then even), and it wasn't a fun situation then. They "shipped out" the package but didn't notify me (I saw it randomly because the money was taken from my Visa). I was tracking it and then it suddenly didn't ship out anymore and there was some error code in the DHL tracking link. It took me some mails to their customer service to find out that they apparently the stock was damaged in the warehouse.
> 
> ...



Actually it was my first order from them, and so far everything seems to be fine, tracking says the package is on its way to me, so I'll see in a couple days, will update once it arrives. I wanted to try ordering from them this time, because there I can pay in british pounds, which has a much better exchange rate to our local currency then euros - and VB site only seems to be taking payments in euro. I estimated that I saved about at least 30 euros worth of money this way (not including shipping). 
But since they still didn't have the Victoria lipstick in stock there, I also went ahead and did a pre-order from VB's site for that. And the only option for shipping was next day delivery, for which they charged 17 euros... But it obviously won't be delivered the next day, since it was just a pre-order...  I didn't really like that, since last time I ordered from her site there wasn't even shipping for the products, so I found that strange. But I really want to have that lipstick too, and didn't want to risk it not being restocked at Selfridges.


----------



## r0mini0n (Sep 3, 2017)

missjulie said:


> Actually it was my first order from them, and so far everything seems to be fine, tracking says the package is on its way to me, so I'll see in a couple days, will update once it arrives. I wanted to try ordering from them this time, because there I can pay in british pounds, which has a much better exchange rate to our local currency then euros - and VB site only seems to be taking payments in euro. I estimated that I saved about at least 30 euros worth of money this way (not including shipping).
> But since they still didn't have the Victoria lipstick in stock there, I also went ahead and did a pre-order from VB's site for that. And the only option for shipping was next day delivery, for which they charged 17 euros... But it obviously won't be delivered the next day, since it was just a pre-order...  I didn't really like that, since last time I ordered from her site there wasn't even shipping for the products, so I found that strange. But I really want to have that lipstick too, and didn't want to risk it not being restocked at Selfridges.



Oh if the package is already on it's way to you you're doing better than me, mine was never shipped out! I went ahead and cancelled the eyeshadow palette with them as I am impatient and the VB site shipped out my orders friday night and they already arrived in my country, so I have faith that this one will ship out tomorrow.

I agree that the exchange rate is horrible though, same with the shipping! I had the option of €18 shipping (which wasn't even an option, just standard) or 22 for one day shipping (which wouldn't work). At least last year the packaging sent out was really nice so hoping for the same treatment!

The pricing of the last collection is still up on the EL site in my country, and the Morning Aura was €67.24, it's €90 on her site now... With the price increase + the conversion, the prices are horrible.


----------



## TraceyMc (Sep 4, 2017)

I just got the Blonde Gold eye metal shadow , I got it mainly as I already have Bitter Clove and like it , but sadly here in Ireland you can't return cosmetics like you can in the USA . It has pigment once you build it up with about 2 or 3 swatches but it's just the consistency is so dry and crumbly , it's not like my other eye metal at all ! I will use it as I had planned to as a shimmery single colour on the eye with a bold red or berry lip  in winter but I think I'll have to deal with fall out , shame as the actual shade is pretty . But save your money on this one , it's not worth €43 !!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 4, 2017)

There is still something oddly appealing about that quad 
Victoria Beckham x Estee Lauder Fall 2017 Collection Swatches, Photos, Review - Beauty Trends and Latest Makeup Collections | Chic Profile


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 5, 2017)

Aura Gloss Instagram


----------



## r0mini0n (Sep 5, 2017)

I wonder how many reviews of last year were just because BG got gifted PR. 

I made some orders on her official site on friday morning and sunday afternoon, and the order numbers didn't even go up with 200. That doesn't really seem like a lot?


----------



## missjulie (Sep 6, 2017)

So my order from VB's site and Selfridges both came today. 
I placed my order for a lipstick at Victoria's site on the 2nd (but it was just a pre-order, since it wasn't in stock at the time), it shipped out yesterday, and already got to me today. So they did indeed sent it with next day delivery (which was the only option for shipping at chekout this time). It came in a bubble wrap envelope, and while there wasn't any major damage to the product, the box the lipstick comes in got a little dent on it. Nothing major, just still noticeable. Plus there was a postcard of VB included in it (not the one with a written note). 

The order from Selfridges came in a box, and was nicely packaged in some colourful papers. I placed the order on the 1st, and it shipped out on the 3rd. Not even a minor damage to the pruducts here. 

Haven't tried the products themselves yet as I'm still at work, but will probably play with them in the next few days.


----------



## LiliV (Sep 6, 2017)

My Blonde Gold came! My lipsticks still didn't ship yet, I hope those come sometime next week. 

The shadow is definitely more sheer than I was expecting, but I plan to use it over a Paint Pot so we'll see if that can make it a little more opaque. Color wise, this is my type of shade. 







I also had had to post my gift with purchase from EL.com. I honestly wasn't paying attention when I picked it but I'm super impressed! It came with all this and that lipstick is full size! It also came with makeup wipes


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 6, 2017)

LiliV said:


> My Blonde Gold came! My lipsticks still didn't ship yet, I hope those come sometime next week.
> 
> The shadow is definitely more sheer than I was expecting, but I plan to use it over a Paint Pot so we'll see if that can make it a little more opaque. Color wise, this is my type of shade.
> 
> ...



Beautiful! I'm excited to receive mine


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 6, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Is anyone getting that smudgy matte  liner?


I did but I missed my delivery today to go to the BG event.  Hopefully, I can get it tomorrow.  I didn't even ask about the product because I knew it was on its way.  

I ended up getting the orange duo, powder, nude gloss and mascara.  I wanted the Blonde Gold eye metal or whatever the pan one is called but decided to try to keep my eye on the prize.  I liked the color of the cheek creme too but figured that could wait as well.  I did not try the quad because I was originally not that interested in it anyway but then I did start to like it.  I was trying not to go crazy so I didn't even try everything.  I may pick up more products later if they hang around.  Oh the Black Cassis was nice too.  I almost bought it.  The other tube gloss did not look like much but I didn't try it on.  The MA swatched that and the Aura gloss on my hand.  She didn't use much though so I'm thinking it would have looked better with a heavier hand.  I like the idea of it on cheeks since I loved the Morning Aura on cheeks so much but she thought the Morning Aura was better.  I'm still curious how the gold Aura Gloss would look mixed in with the Morning Aura. I did not swatch the other 2 duos or the black liner.  The MA did use the blue liner on me but I decided to skip as well.  I have an insane amount of blue liners. I'm sorry I didn't try the brown though.  Maybe next time.  I feel like this collection may hang around awhile.  I don't know why I think this.  Maybe I'm just not as excited as I was the last go round. Or there are just too many fabulous things coming out right now and I just feel like this collection is just crazy priced. $50 lipstick. Isn't TF lipstick $50?   Maybe VB plans to be the next TF.  But Tom Ford gives you big lipsticks and VB looks like the Boys lipstick size.  

She did say the cheek creme was a hot product as I had to ask to try it since I didn't see it.  Oh and I thought that product was crazy small too.  It looked smaller than the TF cheek cremes.  The color looked nice. I wasn't sure it would even show up on me but it did.  I do think the MA was a little light handed it with it.  I may get it as I've been loving the morning aura with one of the TF cheek cremes.  This color might make for a more neutral look though.  Oh boy. . .  She did say they had a nice amount of stock during general conversation so I guess my fears of missing out were for no reason.  But really I was losing interest and wondering if I should still go.  I'm glad I went though.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 6, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I did but I missed my delivery today to go to the BG event.  Hopefully, I can get it tomorrow.  I didn't even ask about the product because I knew it was on its way.
> 
> I ended up getting the orange duo, powder, nude gloss and mascara.  I wanted the Blonde Gold eye metal or whatever the pan one is called but decided to try to keep my eye on the prize.  I liked the color of the cheek creme too but figured that could wait as well.  I did not try the quad because I was originally not that interested in it anyway but then I did start to like it.  I was trying not to go crazy so I didn't even try everything.  I may pick up more products later if they hang around.  Oh the Black Cassis was nice too.  I almost bought it.  The other tube gloss did not look like much but I didn't try it on.  The MA swatched that and the Aura gloss on my hand.  She didn't use much though so I'm thinking it would have looked better with a heavier hand.  I like the idea of it on cheeks since I loved the Morning Aura on cheeks so much but she thought the Morning Aura was better.  I'm still curious how the gold Aura Gloss would look mixed in with the Morning Aura. I did not swatch the other 2 duos or the black liner.  The MA did use the blue liner on me but I decided to skip as well.  I have an insane amount of blue liners. I'm sorry I didn't try the brown though.  Maybe next time.  I feel like this collection may hang around awhile.  I don't know why I think this.  Maybe I'm just not as excited as I was the last go round. Or there are just too many fabulous things coming out right now and I just feel like this collection is just crazy priced. $50 lipstick. Isn't TF lipstick $50?   Maybe VB plans to be the next TF.  But Tom Ford gives you big lipsticks and VB looks like the Boys lipstick size.
> 
> She did say the cheek creme was a hot product as I had to ask to try it since I didn't see it.  Oh and I thought that product was crazy small too.  It looked smaller than the TF cheek cremes.  The color looked nice. I wasn't sure it would even show up on me but it did.  I do think the MA was a little light handed it with it.  I may get it as I've been loving the morning aura with one of the TF cheek cremes.  This color might make for a more neutral look though.  Oh boy. . .  She did say they had a nice amount of stock during general conversation so I guess my fears of missing out were for no reason.  But really I was losing interest and wondering if I should still go.  I'm glad I went though.



I get where they want to place brand but I'm not feeling the value for money. One item is enough for me as I was curious about it.
I saw someone mention the amount of product in Blonde Mink, too, and the smudgy liner as well. 
I think the lipsticks may go quicker than anything else but not sure how fast anything else may go.


----------



## r0mini0n (Sep 7, 2017)

I made some orders from her official website. I have received one but I let the rest be delivered somewhere else as I wouldn't be there to pick it up.

Packaging wise, I had the same experience as missjulie. It came in a black envelope and the packaging of my products was a bit damaged. Last year I ordered with Net A Porter and everything was packaged in separate bubble wrap paper in a nice box, so this was a bit of a letdown especially for the amount of shipping they charge.
You also get a card with her image and a bunny paperclip inside.
Shipping wise, they are very quick, everything got here within two working days max (again though, for the amount of money they charge, it should)

I have swatched the eye palette and the grey is how people describe it, nearly invisible. I like the rest. 
The matte eyeliner has a lot of fallout, although I might be doing it wrong and there is a learning curve. 

I couldn't contain myself and ordered a lot more than anticipated. If they would have had them in stock I would've picked up the eye foils and the gloss as well.

I have a feeling it will stick around for a while, as they produced three times the stock per product of last year and there is less hype and more negativity. 
I am curious if she will keep it on her website.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 7, 2017)

r0mini0n said:


> I made some orders from her official website. I have received one but I let the rest be delivered somewhere else as I wouldn't be there to pick it up.
> 
> Packaging wise, I had the same experience as missjulie. It came in a black envelope and the packaging of my products was a bit damaged. Last year I ordered with Net A Porter and everything was packaged in separate bubble wrap paper in a nice box, so this was a bit of a letdown especially for the amount of shipping they charge.
> You also get a card with her image and a bunny paperclip inside.
> ...



Net a porter packaging is the absolute best!
The only person I saw who bought the liner said the same re: fallout.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 7, 2017)

r0mini0n said:


> I made some orders from her official website. I have received one but I let the rest be delivered somewhere else as I wouldn't be there to pick it up.
> Packaging wise, I had the same experience as missjulie. It came in a black envelope and the packaging of my products was a bit damaged. Last year I ordered with Net A Porter and everything was packaged in separate bubble wrap paper in a nice box, so this was a bit of a letdown especially for the amount of shipping they charge.
> You also get a card with her image and a bunny paperclip inside.
> Shipping wise, they are very quick, everything got here within two working days max (again though, for the amount of money they charge, it should)
> ...



My order from the VB site came today.  I got the smudgy liner in graphite.  It is definitely gray.  I was hoping for something not so noticeably gray.  I don't always do well with gray.  Interesting product.  I used it on the lower lash line and it went on easily.  I don't have any fall out so far.  I tried on the upper lash line but I already have liner there it.  It went on smoothly but I don't know if it was because it was easier to follow the line already there.  I did get a bubble mailer and the box of the liner is smashed up.  I wasn't expecting the black VBxEL box since it was just one product. I did get one before but I don't remember if it was from the VB site or the EL site.  I thought the packaging of the liner was super lightweight.  I feel like I'm complaining a lot about this line. Feels funny since I usually don't get too bothered about products that other people complain about.  I usually have a get what you pay for attitude.  Sometimes people talk about hard to work this products and I have the opposite feeling.  If I love a color and texture, I don't mind working with it.  Now I can see why most people would have an issue with these things.  I do find that many of the Youtube "gurus" do as well.  I thought that is what they do.  Well the full time ones anyway.  Maybe I'm just becoming disillusioned.  Anyway, I don't know why this collection is bothering me.  I did not like the prices last year either but I gladly forked over lots of funds and made multiple orders.  I don't know what happened this time.  I think I just don't understand some of the choices made for this collection.

On a positive note (about the collection), I did use some of the products today.  I did not do new VB eye shades because orange did not go with today outfit.  But I did have in my mind to focus on the skin and do the Victoria Beckham skin look as told to me by the MAs last year.  They called it a sweaty look.  I don't think that sounds glorious but I did like the vibe.  I still wasn't quite ready to try the Morning Aura all over the skin as a primer yet especially since I was trying a new foundation and powder. I just used it on the high points of the cheek as I usually do.  I went with a soft pink eye look and used the new mascara.  Now I liked how it looked in my makeover but the MA was unable to use the same wand to apply it and I wanted to see show it worked.  I like it.  It gave a decent amount of thickness and length.  The texture of it felt interesting as well.  I don't quite know how to describe it but kind of felt gel like.  I only applied one coat though.  I wasn't sure if it would take two coats and I did not have time this morning to make corrections if I messed it up.  I'm touching it now and it feels soft like maybe I could try another coat.  But right now it is not as thick as Chanel Le Volume which is my favorite mascara.  I don't know that I like it more than the Le Volume. I will try two coats later.  I went with the Tom Ford creme blush on cheeks.  I picked the more nude looking one. Piene sole I think.  I haven't worn it in a while and it was quite golden and shimmery.  Then I remembered I used it as a highlighter so I corrected with Paradiso.  I needed something more neutral or cool toned.  I think I do need to get the creme blush.  May just order it.  Saks just sent an email that they have the collection.  Finished with Modern Mercury highlighter. I have 2 of these. Do I need a 3rd? I feel like someone on here said they had 3 and used them up.  Used the powder in the cheek area and a little in T-zone.  The MA told me that Victoria used it throughout the day because she is very oily and often needs to blot due to the hot lights from photo sessions and such and found that it doesn't cake up.  Maybe this is why it is in a fancy compact. I really was just thinking about it for the pores on my cheek.  I was quite busy today and did a lot of physical work but I did not get to check in a mirror all day .  Now that I'm home I see my face is not oily at all. Surprised about that.  My pores are showing a bit.  I didn't look closely at the change when I applied it this morning.  I just reapplied and see smoothing.  I'm going to pay better attention tomorrow though.   As an aside, looking at my face now, the TF cheek creme held up pretty good. These type of products usually fade pretty quickly.  I was pretty happy with the products I used today.  The Morning Aura with a cheek cream and Modern Mercury on top. Fabulous! I did get that extra glowy skin look that I wanted. Lips??? Oh I forgot to check out the Rose lipstick.  That might have worked with this look but I went with Lipstick Queen Morning Sunshine.  Did anyone get the rose lipstick?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 7, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> My order from the VB site came today.  I got the smudgy liner in graphite.  It is definitely gray.  I was hoping for something not so noticeably gray.  I don't always do well with gray.  Interesting product.  I used it on the lower lash line and it went on easily.  I don't have any fall out so far.  I tried on the upper lash line but I already have liner there it.  It went on smoothly but I don't know if it was because it was easier to follow the line already there.  I did get a bubble mailer and the box of the liner is smashed up.  I wasn't expecting the black VBxEL box since it was just one product. I did get one before but I don't remember if it was from the VB site or the EL site.  I thought the packaging of the liner was super lightweight.  I feel like I'm complaining a lot about this line. Feels funny since I usually don't get too bothered about products that other people complain about.  I usually have a get what you pay for attitude.  Sometimes people talk about hard to work this products and I have the opposite feeling.  If I love a color and texture, I don't mind working with it.  Now I can see why most people would have an issue with these things.  I do find that many of the Youtube "gurus" do as well.  I thought that is what they do.  Well the full time ones anyway.  Maybe I'm just becoming disillusioned.  Anyway, I don't know why this collection is bothering me.  I did not like the prices last year either but I gladly forked over lots of funds and made multiple orders.  I don't know what happened this time.  I think I just don't understand some of the choices made for this collection.
> 
> On a positive note (about the collection), I did use some of the products today.  I did not do new VB eye shades because orange did not go with today outfit.  But I did have in my mind to focus on the skin and do the Victoria Beckham skin look as told to me by the MAs last year.  They called it a sweaty look.  I don't think that sounds glorious but I did like the vibe.  I still wasn't quite ready to try the Morning Aura all over the skin as a primer yet especially since I was trying a new foundation and powder. I just used it on the high points of the cheek as I usually do.  I went with a soft pink eye look and used the new mascara.  Now I liked how it looked in my makeover but the MA was unable to use the same wand to apply it and I wanted to see show it worked.  I like it.  It gave a decent amount of thickness and length.  The texture of it felt interesting as well.  I don't quite know how to describe it but kind of felt gel like.  I only applied one coat though.  I wasn't sure if it would take two coats and I did not have time this morning to make corrections if I messed it up.  I'm touching it now and it feels soft like maybe I could try another coat.  But right now it is not as thick as Chanel Le Volume which is my favorite mascara.  I don't know that I like it more than the Le Volume. I will try two coats later.  I went with the Tom Ford creme blush on cheeks.  I picked the more nude looking one. Piene sole I think.  I haven't worn it in a while and it was quite golden and shimmery.  Then I remembered I used it as a highlighter so I corrected with Paradiso.  I needed something more neutral or cool toned.  I think I do need to get the creme blush.  May just order it.  Saks just sent an email that they have the collection.  Finished with Modern Mercury highlighter. I have 2 of these. Do I need a 3rd? I feel like someone on here said they had 3 and used them up.  Used the powder in the cheek area and a little in T-zone.  The MA told me that Victoria used it throughout the day because she is very oily and often needs to blot due to the hot lights from photo sessions and such and found that it doesn't cake up.  Maybe this is why it is in a fancy compact. I really was just thinking about it for the pores on my cheek.  I was quite busy today and did a lot of physical work but I did not get to check in a mirror all day .  Now that I'm home I see my face is not oily at all. Surprised about that.  My pores are showing a bit.  I didn't look closely at the change when I applied it this morning.  I just reapplied and see smoothing.  I'm going to pay better attention tomorrow though.   As an aside, looking at my face now, the TF cheek creme held up pretty good. These type of products usually fade pretty quickly.  I was pretty happy with the products I used today.  The Morning Aura with a cheek cream and Modern Mercury on top. Fabulous! I did get that extra glowy skin look that I wanted. Lips??? Oh I forgot to check out the Rose lipstick.  That might have worked with this look but I went with Lipstick Queen Morning Sunshine.  Did anyone get the rose lipstick?



I'm debating the Rose and Black Cassis lipsticks, but I want more swatches and to know the potential dupes first!  I might have bought another MM if they hadn't jacked up the prices.  I'm also considering the cheek cream, but I have, and love, my Chanel cream blushes.


----------



## r0mini0n (Sep 8, 2017)

So, my I have received all my orders from the official VB site. In total I made 4 different orders (please don't judge, I know it's a waste of shipping costs...)

Here's my first thoughts, long post ahead, sorry for the ramble.

First order (Powder, and two eyeliners in java and backup for black saffron) came in a box, box was held with bubble wrap, in the box were papers. No complaints
Other orders (one was the eye metal in blonde gold, one contained the eye shadow palette and the gray matte eyeliner, and the last was the blush, the lipliner and the victoria lipstick) were sent in a black envelope. I guess it's cute if you don't know how the original orders were shipped. Also, the boxes of most of the damages were damaged just a little. The box with the Blonde Gold eye metal was even open and the blonde gold had slipped out and was lying in the envelope alone...

Overall, I was displeased with the price of shipping because apart from the first package the rest arrived so so. I probably would order from her site again because the shipping was super fast though. But last year I placed an order on Selfridges (already told about that fiasco a few posts up), Net A Porter (perfect), Sephora (really good) and my official EL site (really good). Given the choice, I would prefer to order with either of these last three.


Products wise, I have not used anything just yet, apart from swatching and trying on the eyeshadow palette and matte eyeliner before bed.

First impressions
- eye shadow palette: gorgeous colors, but the gray is weak. still glad i got it

- matte eyeliner: so much fall out when i tried it. I may be using it wrong but so far I regret purchasing this, because I'm the type of person that just has to have their base done before doing their eyes. I won't do it another way as I don't like it.

- eyeliners in java and black saffron: great, love java and glad to have a backup of black saffron. Given the chance I'd like to pick up the blue as well. From the switching I did the formula seems to be the same

- face powder: beautiful compact, but swatched a bit dry/ patchy on my hand? Have not used it on my face yet, hoping it does excellent things. Glad I got it.

- eye metal: nice color but very very dry it seems. Doesn't feel like last year's eye metals. I wish I had a need to pick up the bronze one as a backup so I could compare if they changed the formula on that one too (I won't lol)

- Blush: I told myself I wouldn't get this because I don't use cream products. But then I saw two swatches of it and caved, this is my kind of color. However, the size of this is shocked me. I was expecting something along the lines of the bronzer or the highlighter, but it's around the same size of the eye metals... I mean, for the price, I would have liked it to be a little bigger.




Now these are the items that ticked me off the most, the lipstick and the lipliner.

- Lipstick in Victoria: this is way darker than imagined. I read it paired up nicely with the lipliner, and I did see them speaking about a cool new shade but considering they were talking about lipliner 01 Victoria, I thought it would be a perfect match with the lipliner from the last collection. It's not. I took a gamble because some swatches made it seem ok, and some made it seem dark. I have not tried it on yet, but it is def. not her perfect nude like she wears all the time much like last years Brazilian nude. So this didn't really ticked me off, just more a mistake of my own for buying it.

- Lipliner: I have no words. The Lipliner is where I feel cheated, angry and why I am making this post lol. Actually, I just looked at her official site and scratch "feel", I was cheated. 
So the lipliner carries the same name like last year's 01 Victoria, but it is a completely different darker color. Which in itself annoyed me as I was looking to buy a backup of last years gorgeous lip liner. But the lipliner itself looks like some cheap thing you get at the drugstore, and it is super dry (to me at least, I have dry lips) and in nothing it looks like the creamier pencil from last year.

If you go to her site, it looks like the same one, doesn't it? At least the same formula? Nope. Sorry for my rank lipliner left, but that is last years version and the one on the right is this years version. It's not creamy, it's smaller than last year, it looks cheaper, no black on top (unlike the photo displayed on her website, sorry, it's the details that do it for me). It feels like a coloring pencil. Personally, I would not spend your money on this. 

Unless I got a faulty one? Is there anyone else that picked up the lipliner?






here is a picture of the shade for anyone who is interested, i did this on a piece of white paper and bad artificial lighting, so not that good. It looks more different on the skin. Left is the old one, right is the new one. 


Overall I was excited (didn't immediately check the eyeliners or the lipliner as I thought I knew them) and was willing to spend even more money to pick up some other products, but now I'm not too sure, the lipliner (cheapest thing on the site even lol) kind of hit me the wrong way, especially because it doesn't look as advertised.

Am I being too critical and overreacting here? I know it's just a lipliner but it feels like the biggest disappointment to me.

Overal, I feel like the quality of most of the products that I got is not the quality I was expecting after the amazing collection from last year. 

I see that she's been doing the rounds with some UK bloggers so I am interested if they will be critical or if they will turn a blind eye.


----------



## r0mini0n (Sep 9, 2017)

Samples were sent out to bloggers (starting 2:19)
THIS IS WHY HE LOVES ME | VLOG 33 - YouTube

Starting 16:50
WTF HAVE I BEEN SENT? MY MOST EPIC UNBOXING YET - THE QUEEN EDITION! - YouTube

Local EL site confirmed me that launch date would be in October, just read somewhere it's October 9 here in Belgium. I'm assuming that October will be the launch date for Europe.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 9, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm debating the Rose and Black Cassis lipsticks, but I want more swatches and to know the potential dupes first!  I might have bought another MM if they hadn't jacked up the prices.  I'm also considering the cheek cream, but I have, and love, my Chanel cream blushes.


Thanks for reminding me about the Chanel ones.  I did make a mistake on my last post.  I did add a powder blush on top of the creme cheek.  I just forgot and when I looked at it in the afternoon, my cheeks did not look powdery at all.  So I don't know that the creme blush lasted all day by itself.  I also looked at the Tom Ford cheek creme and they look to be the same size.


----------



## LiliV (Sep 11, 2017)

I used the Blonde Gold shadow this morning and honestly, it applies on the eye more opaquely than it swatches.  I had no issues with it, it's really pretty


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 11, 2017)

LiliV said:


> I used the Blonde Gold shadow this morning and honestly, it applies on the eye more opaquely than it swatches.  I had no issues with it, it's really pretty



Good to hear! Still waiting for mine to arrive!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 11, 2017)

Beauty Gypsy has video swatches  on her IG story.
My Blonde Mink was delivered to my shipping co. days ago but with that awful flooding going on in FL I'm not expecting it to be delivered anytime soon. 
I hope it holds up OK.


----------



## r0mini0n (Sep 15, 2017)

Most of the collection is up on Net A Porter. From a quick glance I didn't see the blush or the powder. 

I picked up the two eyefoils, the aura gloss and the blue eyeliner. The foils and Aura are cheaper (at least for the European prices). I let go of the eyeshadow duos, the mascara, eyeliner and lipgloss. If I would have the money I probably would have gotten those too 

After first thought of using some of the products, I really regret the grey eyeliner (I can't see myself using it, it goes everywhere), the Victoria lipstick (just don't like the shade) and the eye metal in Blonde Gold. I'll see if if someone wants them or else give them to my mom to see if she would like them.


----------



## LiliV (Sep 15, 2017)

I used my quad for a smokey look this morning and I love how it came out!  The infamous gray shade honestly applies fine over a base (I use a Mac Paint Pot) and I really like the tone.  It's almost invisible when you swatch it, but a brush picks it up.  It's great for a daytime smokey look.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 16, 2017)

Blonde Mink and the GWPs


----------



## missjulie (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm really glad I picked up the new eye kajals. I really liked it back when the first collection launched too (actually, it was the only product for which I bought a backup), and the two new shades didn't disappoint me either. They are creamy, can be smudged out nicely and I found them to be long wearing (although I do wear a base, so that probably helped). 
As it was mentioned here before, the new eye metal isn't really opaque, but it's a nice topper on the lid. One day I used the sapphire eyeliner, smudges out on the the top part a little, and applied blonde gold eye metal on top, and I liked how it turned out to be. But yea, you can get the same effect from a 5 dollar ColourPop SSS as well, so I wouldn't necessarily recommend this product as a must have. 
As for the skin perfecting powder - I'm still really not sure if it's that much better than any mid-range setting powder. It definitely makes my skin look better than my drugstore powders, I give it that. The compact is pretty too. So it's a nice product, but as with pretty much everything in this collection, a tad bit overpriced. 
I haven't yet had the time to try more of the new products from this release (I have the cheek cream, the eye foils, the eyeliner, the smudgy liner, 2 lipsticks and the desert heat lipgloss). 


Also, our local Estee Lauder said on their facebook that the collection is soon coming here too, so I guess other countries will be getting it too if it haven't launched there already.


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 17, 2017)

I ordered the Java/Vanilla kajal duo and Modern Merciry from Selfridges. I'm extremely pleased with both. The lid of the Java side was difficult to get off, and I ended up messing the tip of the liner up when I finally removed the cap, but I sharpened it and it's wonderful. Of course Modern Mercury is gorgeous as well. I am debating purchasing a backup of both items as well as Morning Aura, Burnished Rose lipstick, and possibly the pressed powder.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 19, 2017)

I was surprised to find the VB stuff at a B&M Sephora last weekend.  I did not see the blush though but they did have Modern Mercury.  I guess they stocked enough this time around.


----------



## r0mini0n (Oct 13, 2017)

Ordered an eye pencil for my mom from the official site in my country, and the quality check this year is horrible. 
One of the lids is like glued to the pencil, no way to get it off. I tried to cut the lid open but not budging at all. 

I hope they will take it back but I doubt it. I got most of it this year but I def. feel the quality isn't as high as last year.


----------



## r0mini0n (Oct 13, 2017)

so this is the (butchered) eye pencil I'm talking about, right is the new lipgloss that was sealed in a package

I'm going to ask for a replacement eye pencil. I butchered it trying to get it off and it just won't budge. 

But honest question, is it normal that the lipgloss is looking like it dried up in the tube? All the promo images show a full tube. I don't really wear lipgloss and the only see through tube I have is from Anastasia but it does not look like this.  I also ordered the other lipgloss and that one looks fine.

_I have not opened the tube, should I ask for a new one or just suck it up and use this one? It just reminds me of my dried up paint points... - _NVM,I ended up opening it. It's really thick and sticky, the clear one however seems a different formula with mine and it's very nice.

I don't know, maybe I'm expecting too much but I feel for the price I'm very let down and I need somewhere to vent.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 22, 2017)

Selfridges exclusive  

Instagram


----------



## alicia_rose (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm really interested in purchasing the Estee Lauder Victoria Beckham matte lipstick in Black Cassis - has anyone got this and what do you think? 

I really want to know what its like before I purchase, I think £38 is quite pricey for a lipstick!! Just don't want it to be too drying otherwise I'll feel like I've wasted all that money. 

Thanks xx


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## DMcG9 (Feb 16, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 63232



HOLY CHEESE & CRACKERS


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 16, 2018)

DMcG9 said:


> HOLY CHEESE & CRACKERS



It had better swatch terribly  jk


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 16, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 63232



*I**'m just gonna lay down and die already! No Bronze Goddess in my stash as of yet. This I want!*


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 16, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *I**'m just gonna lay down and die already! No Bronze Goddess in my stash as of yet. This I want!*



Ditto here!!!!!!!


----------



## Shars (Feb 16, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 63232



More money, more problems! *smh* lol


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 16, 2018)

Shars said:


> More money, more problems! *smh* lol



More money, I _wish_ lol


----------



## DMcG9 (Feb 17, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> It had better swatch terribly  jk



It looks like a gold (er, bronze) record.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 17, 2018)

DMcG9 said:


> It looks like a gold (er, bronze) record.



It reminds me of the design they used on the outside of the package with heat wave last summer. I kinda like it!


----------



## Shars (Feb 18, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> More money, I _wish_ lol



Lol! I need to stop looking at shiny things.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 18, 2018)

Shars said:


> Lol! I need to stop looking at shiny things.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 4, 2018)

Marianne⚘ Makeup Junkie  on Instagram: “This year's Bronze Goddess Collection Highlighter '01 Heat Wave' from [MENTION=27548]Estee[/MENTION]lauder Almost the same packaging as last year's- but this one…”


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 4, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Marianne⚘ Makeup Junkie  on Instagram: “This year's Bronze Goddess Collection Highlighter '01 Heat Wave' from @Esteelauder Almost the same packaging as last year's- but this one…”



Still looks stunning but now I am more interested in the feedback on the post that has a couple people describing the texture as chunky or gritty and not so practical for wear. I'm gonna hold back for more reviews and see if I can eyeball and test this at a nearby counter.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 4, 2018)

DMcG9 said:


> Still looks stunning but now I am more interested in the feedback on the post that has a couple people describing the texture as chunky or gritty and not so practical for wear. I'm gonna hold back for more reviews and see if I can eyeball and test this at a nearby counter.



A skip for me. Right now I'm into finer textures or cream/liquid highlighters.


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 4, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> A skip for me. Right now I'm into finer textures or cream/liquid highlighters.



I'm pretty sure it'll be a skip for me now too as I also like and prefer a finer texture. Sure is nice to admire from afar though...


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 4, 2018)

DMcG9 said:


> I'm pretty sure it'll be a skip for me now too as I also like and prefer a finer texture. Sure is nice to admire from afar though...



So far Tilbury's Film Star (light) is the finest I've tried. I still have an untouched BU


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 8, 2018)

HotFire Makeup on Instagram: “COMPARISONS from [MENTION=94790]beth[/MENTION]elight81 of the NEW [MENTION=27548]Estee[/MENTION]lauder Bronze Goddess Illuminating Powder Gelee which is available now on [MENTION=42473]Macy[/MENTION]s website!…”


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 8, 2018)

@makeupcrayz on Instagram: “*#makeuptalk YES!!!! Finally a swatch of the  [MENTION=27548]Estee[/MENTION]lauder __  [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=heatwave]#heatwave   available online, now( last time I checked) [MENTION=42473]Macy[/MENTION]s .…”[/url]


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 15, 2018)

AmberAMua0915 on Instagram: “Spring Break is coming up! Is your beach bag ready?! All your [MENTION=27548]Estee[/MENTION]lauder favorites can be found @nordstromrva! Come check out all the new…”
Aleta Jorgensen Freiberg on Instagram: “Look what’s new at Estee Lauder Aurora, co [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=esteebeautyadvisor]#esteebeautyadvisor #esteelauder #bronzegoddess #heatwave #summerlookpalette  #summermakeup”[/url]
Косметика on Instagram: “Доброе утро!  . Насколько я понимаю это палетка из летней коллекции [MENTION=27548]Estee[/MENTION]lauderrussia . . На лице пока не пробовала, по свотчам…”
@katrau on Instagram: “Yes!!! It’s in!!
[URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=bronzegoddess]#bronzegoddess ”[/url]


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 22, 2018)

*Bronze Goddess 2018*











*Love the highlighter...Pass on the palette

Does anyone have the Bronze Goddess parfum? Curious about it.


*​(reallyree)


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 31, 2018)

*So part of my reward for completing some much needed spring dekrappifying and cleaning was a visit to the EL counter in a nearby Younkers. I actually prefer that counter to the two Macy's we have. I have more fun with the ladies. I don't think they have the same pressures to sell sell sell. 

Anywho, DW foundation added several new shades to the line since I was last matched. My belief was they added a closer match to my skin tone. And sure enough I went from Spiced Sand (4N2) to Toasty Toffee (4W2). Perhaps a tad darker but definitely warmer and livelier. 

I got 2 samples. I was also able to see the new highlighter.   They only got 2 of the highlighters...with the belief they would not get more in. Very odd.  

**Their big gift event is mid April, so I did a pre-sale for the foundation and the highlighter. **

*


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 31, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *So part of my reward for completing some much needed spring dekrappifying and cleaning was a visit to the EL counter in a nearby Younkers. I actually prefer that counter to the two Macy's we have. I have more fun with the ladies. I don't think they have the same pressures to sell sell sell.
> 
> Anywho, DW foundation added several new shades to the line since I was last matched. My belief was they added a closer match to my skin tone. And sure enough I went from Spiced Sand (4N2) to Toasty Toffee (4W2). Perhaps a tad darker but definitely warmer and livelier.
> 
> ...



Sounds awesome! Enjoy!


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 1, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> Sounds awesome! Enjoy!



*Thanks mama!  ~ I skipped the highlighter 2 times. I could not resist.  
And the DW is my holy grail foundation. **
*


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 10, 2018)

Tavia on Instagram: “@esteelauder Cushion Foundation launches this Spring! Who wants to try it? [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=esteelauder]#esteelauder #cushionfoundation #esteelauder cushionfoundation…”[/url]

M on Instagram: “новые космические оттенки Pure Color Love и новый неоновый бальзам тинт Estee Lauder. Можно рассмотреть и заказать на оф российском сайте!…”


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 13, 2018)

*Estee Lauder DW 
4W2 ~ Toasty Toffee (New) vs 4N2 ~ Spiced Sand (OG)

All I can say is, wow! What a difference from the prior shades. Before 4N2, I was matched to 4C3 ~  Soft Tan
The new shade may be a tad darker but I like the warmth and undertone. I think it is a better match.*


----------



## alle685 (Apr 13, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 63750
> View attachment 63752
> 
> *Estee Lauder DW
> ...


Yes, you look amazing - it gives you a nice healthy glow!


----------



## fur4elise (May 4, 2018)

*ommorphiabeautybar ~ Bronze Goddess 2018
*





*I am glad I held out for the 2018 version. I have not played with it yet, but the swatch here looks just right! *


----------



## fur4elise (May 4, 2018)

alle685 said:


> Yes, you look amazing - it gives you a nice healthy glow!


*Thank you so much! 
___________________________________

ommorphiabeautybar ~ Bronze Goddess 2018
*
View attachment 63999

View attachment 64000


*I am glad I held out for the 2018 version. I have not played with it yet, but the swatch here looks just right! *


----------



## fur4elise (May 16, 2018)

*Bronze Goddess Heat Wave 2018
*



*Sunlight ~ Inside Daylight
*


*
It had a lovely patterned overspray that wiped away. I wish the pattern aas part of the formula. 
Pigmented yet superfine shimmer. Very pretty 

*


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 20, 2018)

Tavia on Instagram: “Estee Lauder will be launching 3 shades of Bronze Goddess Iluminating Powder Gelee with a new pattern. For sure you can easy spot the…”


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 20, 2018)

[MENTION=95644]awickedshape[/MENTION] *~ just reposting this in the EL thread 

New release featuring 3 shades ~ 01 Heat Wave (repromote), 02 Solar Crush & 03 Mirage.*




(chicprofile)


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 20, 2018)

[MENTION=95644]awickedshape[/MENTION] I moved your post into this thread from the Bobbi Brown one.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 20, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> [MENTION=95644]awickedshape[/MENTION] *~ just reposting this in the EL thread
> 
> New release featuring 3 shades ~ 01 Heat Wave (repromote), 02 Solar Crush & 03 Mirage.*
> 
> ...





shellygrrl said:


> [MENTION=95644]awickedshape[/MENTION] I moved your post into this thread from the Bobbi Brown one.



Thanks, guys! 
I was going to post swatches of the BB Extra Illuminating Balms because I'm obsessed and pasted the wrong thing lol


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 31, 2018)

*Late to the summer party...
LE EL Goddess Glow Eye Shadow Palette ~ $39
*



* I love all the shades in this. BUT I already have a zillion of these shades...*


----------



## Rinstar (Jul 31, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Late to the summer party...
> LE EL Goddess Glow Eye Shadow Palette ~ $39
> *
> View attachment 64554
> ...


Ooooooh I have a zillion of these too, but I would use this a lot. Might have to at least swatch it!


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 1, 2018)

Rinstar said:


> Ooooooh I have a zillion of these too, but I would use this a lot. Might have to at least swatch it!


*

 If you do, please let us know what you think. *


----------



## r0mini0n (Aug 13, 2018)

Anyone else missing the annual buildup for a Victoria Beckham x Estée Lauder collab? I was critical of last years but I'd still be up for more lol.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 12, 2018)

Tavia on Instagram: “@esteelauder Illuminating Powder Gelee [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=illuminatingpowdergelee]#illuminatingpowdergelee #esteelauder #holiday2018 #esteelauder holiday2018 #highlighter”[/url]


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 12, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Tavia on Instagram: “@esteelauder Illuminating Powder Gelee #illuminatingpowdergelee #esteelauder #holiday2018 #esteelauder holiday2018 #highlighter”


 *The darkest one, Mirage is calling my name...lol*


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 12, 2018)

At Selfridges 

Selfridges on Instagram: “Calling all lipstick connoisseurs: create your own custom [MENTION=27548]Estee[/MENTION]LauderUK lipstick, exclusively available at [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=SelfridgesLondon]#SelfridgesLondon  and…”[/url]


----------



## DMcG9 (Sep 13, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Tavia on Instagram: “@esteelauder Illuminating Powder Gelee #illuminatingpowdergelee #esteelauder #holiday2018 #esteelauder holiday2018 #highlighter”



These are beautiful. I wonder if any are reminiscent of Modern Mercury.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 25, 2018)

*I recently saw that Estee Lauder added more shades to the Double Wear line. A total of 56 on the site!!! 

My most recent match is 4W2 Toasty Toffee. Even though the undertone is perfect, the shade is a tad dark. Fine for summer but now that we are heading into fall winter I am hoping for a better match. 

This past Friday I stopped at a counter and got samples of  4W1 Honey Bronze and 4W3 Henna. I am testing 4W3 Henna now and I really like how it looks. Honey Bronze may be a tad light. 

Swatches. Also, a quick aside. I forgot those swatches were on my arm and went to bed without washing them off. When I went to shower after training on Saturday morning, those swatches were still intact on my arm!!! Talk about long wearing.

*



*L-R - 4W1, 4W3, 4W2

**Daylight and the second image shows the swatches dried down and in direct sunlight.
When I do a proper date night face, I'll post a comparison.*


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 26, 2018)

*Estee Lauder Goddess Glow Palette
*






(beautyprofessor)


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 2, 2018)

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “Estee Lauder Holiday 2018!  Первая информация о рождественской коллекции макияжа [MENTION=27548]Estee[/MENTION]lauder В коллекции выйдут 3 очень красивых…”


----------

